# 11/13 SmackDown Discussion Thread: A tested Champ, a true Champ



## Chelsea

Finally!

Here for The New Queen/The Queenslayer/The Man/The Champ! :becky


----------



## Mango13

After what happened on RAW tonight I can’t wait for this fucking show :mark:


----------



## Prayer Police

*She's the man!!!!*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Still am on my Becky high and just watched the West Coast feed to see her again. I doubt she does much on SDL given the condition of her nose. Still we just witnessed another career defining moment for Becky. MOTY followed by an all time iconic moment for her. It's great to be The Man. :becky


----------



## looper007

The focus be on the men on Smackdown, expect the Smackdown team to get a beating by the likes of Strowman, Balor, ziggler and co tonight. Bryan, Miz and Shane need to have a focus and a beat down by Raw could do that.

Expect Heyman on tonight to talk smack to AJ. Maybe Raw women to get their payback on Smackdown women but I doubt it. I think it sadly shows but I was expecting, that Raw women win that SS match with Nia (got to make her look strong for Ronda) looking strong and Ronda to beat Becky. 

Be nice to see a showdown between Rollins and Nakamura, doubt we will and it be taped promo's.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

Why do I have a feeling they'll promote AJ to video package and not put on the show? They should put him on MizTV and have Miz get in his head, further motivating into guaranteeing victory over Lesnar, Sunday.


----------



## Crasp

There's something about the Team Blue women that's just kinda heart-warming. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062202910979866624
You have the Raw team beating down brand-mates Sasha & Bayley and opting for yet another heel to round out their team, while Team Smackdown have this kind of attitude where they are more than happy to put all their internal hostilities on hold in order to fuck shit up on Raw. 

I don't think it's a subtlety that WWE were intentionally going for, but it's a dynamic I just enjoy. 


Looking forward to the new _"dashing"_ Becky Lynch gimmick, too.


----------



## Alright_Mate

I'll be tuning in for badass Becky, fuck the rest.


----------



## Mordecay

Like I posted in the RAW thread: SInce both Sasha and Bayley and the IIconics won't be doing anything at Survivor Series, but they most likely will be on LA since all the shows this weekend, RAW and SD will take place in the Staples Center they might as well throw them a bone and do a tag match between them on the pre-show. I know it's not much, but at least it's something :shrug.

Back to topic, It will be weird to see Charlotte likely arguing with Mandy after what happened last night, where all the SD women were on the same page


----------



## Ace

World Champion not even worth a mention in the preview :lol



Dangerous Nemesis said:


> Why do I have a feeling they'll promote AJ to video package and not put on the show? They should put him on MizTV and have Miz get in his head, further motivating into guaranteeing victory over Lesnar, Sunday.


 He's not in the preview, it'll definitely be a package. This company is hell bent on sabotaging him. They've kept the title on him and done nothing with him since last year. Yeah he's world champion, but he's booked like a midcard champion and is rarely featured.

I expect the Raw mens team to attack the SD men, Brock wont be there not would he care so it makes little sense for AJ to be involved.



looper007 said:


> The focus be on the men on Smackdown, expect the Smackdown team to get a beating by the likes of Strowman, Balor, ziggler and co tonight. Bryan, Miz and Shane need to have a focus and a beat down by Raw could do that.
> 
> Expect Heyman on tonight to talk smack to AJ. Maybe Raw women to get their payback on Smackdown women but I doubt it. I think it sadly shows but I was expecting, that Raw women win that SS match with Nia (got to make her look strong for Ronda) looking strong and Ronda to beat Becky.
> 
> Be nice to see a showdown between Rollins and Nakamura, doubt we will and it be taped promo's.


 They've half assed this feud. Expect AJ in a backstage segment, or to not appear at all. He tends to miss a SD once every month and it seems like this is might be the one - nothing of his was promoted.


----------



## Not Lying

Tuning in for Becky.



Mordecay said:


> Like I posted in the RAW thread: SInce both Sasha and Bayley and the IIconics won't be doing anything at Survivor Series, but they most likely will be on LA since all the shows this weekend, RAW and SD will take place in the Staples Center they *might as well throw them a bone and do a tag match between them on the pre-show.* I know it's not much, but at least it's something :shrug.
> 
> Back to topic, It will be weird to see Charlotte likely arguing with Mandy after what happened last night, where all the SD women were on the same page


That's a great idea and It really should happen. On the pre-show they could also get a decent 10-12min and i'm sure Bayley/Sasha will bring their best, could possibly be Iconics' best match


----------



## LA Park

Ace said:


> World Champion not even worth a mention in the preview :lol
> 
> He's not in the preview, it'll definitely be a package. This company is hell bent on sabotaging him. They've kept the title on him and done nothing with him since last year. Yeah he's world champion, but he's booked like a midcard champion and is rarely featured.
> 
> I expect the Raw mens team to attack the SD men, Brock wont be there not would he care so it makes little sense for AJ to be involved.
> 
> They've half assed this feud. Expect AJ in a backstage segment, or to not appear at all. He tends to miss a SD once every month and it seems like this is might be the one - nothing of his was promoted.


If they're hellbent on sabotaging him why has been champion for over a year? AJ fans should stop complaining. I would love it if Asuka got his booking.


----------



## Sincere

I want to see Sasha and Bayley finally say fuck it and turn on Team Raw (because wtf has Raw done for them lately) to side with the 4HW.


----------



## Whoanma

Sincere said:


> I want to see Sasha and Bayley finally say fuck it and turn on Team Raw (because wtf has Raw done for them lately) to side with the 4HW.


:mark :mark :mark :mark


----------



## Sincere

Whoanma said:


> :mark :mark :mark :mark


I would mark out, too. NGL. Even if it made no sense. I think I would still mark.


----------



## NotGuilty

don't expect much, if anything from Becky or the women tonight.


Ladies had the action for Raw, the men will have the spotlight for SD. Raw's men invasion, or just one angry Strowman.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Sincere said:


> I want to see Sasha and Bayley finally say fuck it and turn on Team Raw (because wtf has Raw done for them lately) to side with the 4HW.


Yeah and what would make it even better? Charlotte and Becky saying they dont want their worthless asses either and then beat them down. :lmao


----------



## Dibil13

I like how Charlotte was happily taking part in the beatdown alongside Smackdown last night but now she's all conflicted again.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Hoping to see Bryan keep that edge he showed at the end of last week. Basically just attack anyone in front of you including your teammates. :bryan


----------



## bradatar

Hope da constable leads the troops in to squash team smackdown jobbers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chelsea

so... no Becky tonight? :sadbecky


----------



## HankHill_85

Please tell me the internet is wrong.

Please tell me The Man is okay.

Please tell me she's good to go!

I didn't think it was possible to hate Nia Jax even more...


----------



## Ace

This might be a blessing for Becky, now she might be able main event WM.

Charlotte gets this match and Becky gets WM.


----------



## Chelsea

Ace said:


> This might be a blessing for Becky, now she might be able main event WM.
> 
> Charlotte gets this match and Becky gets WM.


That would be gold.

But... No Charlotte in the WM main event, dammit? Quite frankly, dammit... :vince7


----------



## Ace

The company deserves for their plans to get fucked. Charlotte is nowhere near big enough or over enough to be main eventing WM.

For SS they built only one match and now that is off. What are they going to do now?

Try build Ronda-Charlotte in a week or try to get fans excited for that shit 5 men's 5 v5, or AJ vs Brock via backstage promo or pre taping with no Brock around?

It's unfortunate that Becky got injured because she was red hot. But I'm glad the company got this wake up call to avoid more half assing in future and leaving things this late for major PPVs.. the good thing here is Becky could realistically get the WM match with Ronda now, it's as if the stars aligned to set for it. At least there will be more stakes and a bigger stage, certainly would be more deserving of a main event than Ronda-Charlotte.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Poor Becky. This really sucks.


----------



## Mango13

Showstopper said:


> Poor Becky. This really sucks.


I'm still trying to hold out hope until something is officially confirmed by the WWE


----------



## Dibil13

Barstool Sports is teasing that something huge will happen in the main event tonight. Said it'll be even bigger than the Becky stuff.


----------



## Mordecay

Let's just say that I am intrigued


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062488781981470721

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062491378943438848

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062490721813438464

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062491308533653505


----------



## Rankles75

Charlotte vs Rousey for the first time, with zero buildup? Hate it...


----------



## Dibil13

Mordecay said:


> Let's just say that I am intrigued
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062488781981470721
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062491378943438848
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062490721813438464
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062491308533653505


AJ dropping the belt to Shane :woo


----------



## TD Stinger

Dibil13 said:


> AJ dropping the belt to Shane :woo


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Somebody gettin screwed over in the main event. And I'm ready to see it :Westbrook


----------



## Mango13

I almost don't even want to watch this show. I don't want my fears to be confirmed.


----------



## XDream

Color me interested at least.


----------



## sailord

I'll be legit annoyed if they have Shane beat aj for the belt. I got tickets for SS I'd like to see this match in person I also really wanted to see ur vs Becky in person


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

Shame for them if they were to waste Charlotte/Ronda so soon if the plans are for them to compete at WrestleMania. 

Even though Auska's already in the match, you could put the title on her and have Nikki Cross replace her. At least THAT would be someone I'm sure people would like to see go against Ronda.


----------



## Chelsea

They won't have AJ drop the title. Something else is going to happen.


----------



## Mainboy

Dibil13 said:


> AJ dropping the belt to Shane :woo


If that happens. I'll be cancelling my network subscription immediately and will pack in wrestling all together.


----------



## TD Stinger

OK seriously, what the hell is making "bigger headlines" than what's going on with the Becky thing now that they could do with the current SD roster. Like seriously, it has to be something with AJ, right?

Fuck me. Watch this all be a bait and switch.


----------



## Chelsea

It will be the return of Sting. He will go one-on-one with Da Undataka. Shane "BITW" O'Mac will interfere in the match and attack both men, causing a double disqualification.


----------



## NotGuilty

Byran is storyline quitting tonight.


----------



## Ace

It's probably related to the women's 5 v5 and may have something to do with Shayna or w.e.


----------



## Ace

TD Stinger said:


> OK seriously, what the hell is making "bigger headlines" than what's going on with the Becky thing now that they could do with the current SD roster. Like seriously, it has to be something with AJ, right?
> 
> Fuck me. Watch this all be a bait and switch.


 lol no, the WWE title is an afterthought and hasn't been in a big angle in more than a year.

It's going to be down to the 5 v 5 teams, I'm thinking it's Charlotte winning the title and her replacement leading team SD. Even though that doesn't sound anywhere as major as it's being made out to be, and is expected.


----------



## Sincere

Main event will probably be Raw men invading Smackdown I'd imagine?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Sorry, I just cannot get excited for this show because whatever they do for the women will be second best, otherwise they would have already be doing it. Only thing that could interest me is if Bryan were getting a rematch and defeating AJ but that isn't happening.


----------



## Ace

AJ dropping the title to Shane is definitely something WWE would do. The McMahons are the stars of the company in their minds, and it would be such a Vince thing to do to have someone hold the title for over a year only to drop it to his son. They rarely think things through or think about end games.


----------



## Ace

BAD SHIV RISING said:


> Sorry, I just cannot get excited for this show because whatever they do for the women will be second best, otherwise they would have already be doing it. Only thing that could interest me is if Bryan were getting a rematch and defeating AJ but that isn't happening.


 Thank god there's zero chance of that happening.


----------



## Dibil13

Robbie said the big news has nothing to do with the women's division. It's gotta be AJ. An invasion isn't that big when we already saw it last year.


----------



## Ace

Dibil13 said:


> Robbie said the big news has nothing to do with the women's division. It's gotta be AJ. An invasion isn't that big when we already saw it last year.


 An all out war between the men inside and outside the arena.

Brock leads the charge and show ends with AJ putting the beast through the table with a Super PF.


----------



## Sincere

Dibil13 said:


> Robbie said the big news has nothing to do with the women's division. It's gotta be AJ. An invasion isn't that big when we already saw it last year.


Right but it's almost certainly going to happen. Steph has Corbin's nuts in a vice, so he's clearly going to be leading an invasion, and since they did the women already, I guess it's the mens turn. 

I guess it doesn't necessarily have to be in the main event segment. Maybe it follows the technical main event and closes the show.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

New World Champion and Best in the World :shane :yes


----------



## Ace

Hopefully they get the women's stuff out of the way in the first 30-40 mins. I got to go pick up lunch and I don't want to miss any of the 5 v 5 or AJ segments.


----------



## Ace

BAD SHIV RISING said:


> New World Champion and Best in the World <img src="https://i.imgur.com/rFPW2tN.png" border="0" alt="" title="Shane" class="inlineimg" /> <img src="https://i.imgur.com/mFTa9oC.gif" border="0" alt="" title="yes" class="inlineimg" />


 in the WWE minds the 5 v 5 stuff is considered major.


----------



## Not Lying

when does SD start? in 1h or 10min?


----------



## Crasp

I just don't see what could be "bigger news" than the stuff with Becky.

Brock doing something on Smackdown or Shane winning the title isn't such a big deal, it's just WWE being WWE.

If Punk returned to challenge Shane on his "best in the world" status, that'd be bigger, but that's not happening, so what can they really do that would actually be BIG news?




The Definition of Technician said:


> when does SD start? in 1h or 10min?


10


----------



## Ace

The Definition of Technician said:


> when does SD start? in 1h or 10min?


 10 mins.


----------



## Mordecay

The Definition of Technician said:


> when does SD start? in 1h or 10min?


11 minutes


----------



## AngryConsumer

If there is a positive to the Becky development, if can set her up to winning the Rumble and challenging Rousey at WrestleMania. 

I'm ALL IN for that booking.


----------



## Not Lying

Crasp said:


> I just don't see what could be "bigger news" than the stuff with Becky.
> 
> Brock doing something on Smackdown or Shane winning the title isn't such a big deal, it's just WWE being WWE.
> 
> If Punk returned to challenge Shane on his "best in the world" status, that'd be bigger, but that's not happening, so what can they really do that would actually be BIG news?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10





Ace said:


> 10 mins.





Mordecay said:


> 11 minutes



haha thanks guys I have a lot of shit going on and i wanted to watch it to see what will happen but wasn't sure of the time and didn't feel like googling and converting time difference


----------



## Trophies

:sadbecky


----------



## looper007

Crasp said:


> I just don't see what could be "bigger news" than the stuff with Becky.


If it's another Raw attacks Smackdown or something along those lines, that wouldn't be big news.

Brock been on Smackdown, meh. Bryan turning heel, would be big news. AJ losing the title, would be shocking. 

But they really need to pull something out of the bag to be big news really.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Most talented team - selects Nia and Tamina. :heston


----------



## DammitChrist

- Will Becky Lynch be medically cleared to compete this Sunday at Survivor Series?
- Will anybody, such as Randy Orton, replace Shane McMahon for the blue team so that we can finally have five members of active wrestlers?
- Will Daniel Bryan and The Miz be able to get along tonight after the former snapped last week?
- Will Charlotte Flair accept joining the blue team tonight after being resistant to be the captain a couple of weeks ago?
- Is AJ Styles mentally prepared to finally beat Brock Lesnar this Sunday?

Find out on the next edition of Smackdown Live. Stay tuned


----------



## Chelsea

heel Becky vs. heel Alexa is amazing.


----------



## Chris90

Medical diagnosis: Broken face.

Lol


----------



## Mango13

Well they confirmed it, Becky wont be wrestling on Sunday. Fuck


----------



## Crasp

I can't liiiiiiiiiiiiiive
If livin' is without youuuuuuuuu
I can't giiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiive
I can't give anymoorrrrrrrrrrreeeeee

Well I can't forget that evenin' 
or your face as you were bleedin'
But I guess that's just the way the story goes...


----------



## MrJT

What in the FUK kinda working punch was that by Nia

Can her ass already, she's beyond dangerous at this point.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Does that mean broken orbital bone?


----------



## Mox Girl

I just realised AJ's hair is the same length as mine :lol And it looks glossier too lol.


----------



## Mordecay

Yikes, that angle. Fuck Nia seriously


----------



## Leather Rebel

F U C K.


----------



## Himiko

I am RAGING for Becky. I was so excited for that match. That segment last night was amazing. Blood and all!


----------



## TD Stinger

They're not even coming up with some other reason what hurt Becky. They showed it was Nia clear as it could be.

Becky's here tonight. They're asking "who will face Ronda" at SS, but didn't say anything about the title.

What the hell am I supposed to think man!?


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

Nia Fats needs to be fired. I feel physically sick.


----------



## EMGESP

Nia needs to be fired. That punch looked intentional.


----------



## bradatar

Everyone made fun of me for using Bob Fox as a source a few weeks ago 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies

Nia’s punishment should be taping to Ronda in 30 seconds.


----------



## Crasp

looper007 said:


> If it's another Raw attacks Smackdown or something along those lines, that wouldn't be big news.
> 
> Brock been on Smackdown, meh. Bryan turning heel, would be big news. AJ losing the title, would be shocking.
> 
> But they really need to pull something out of the bag to be big news really.


I'd love a Bryan turn & I think it's even kinda needed, but I still don't think it'd be such big news all things considered.


----------



## Not Lying

TD Stinger said:


> They're not even coming up with some other reason what hurt Becky. They showed it was Nia clear as it could be.
> 
> Becky's here tonight. They're asking "who will face Ronda" at SS, but didn't say anything about the title.
> 
> What the hell am I supposed to think man!?


Either they haven't decided yet or Becky won't vacate...i hope .. i god hope..


----------



## Mox Girl

Oh no not Heyman again, we already had to sit through his rambling yesterday...


----------



## bradatar

Come beat his ass BROCKKKKK


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead

Wow, Nia is a moron. Asuka vs Rousey now?? Nah that would actually be good and worth watching so it will be Naomi haha.

Sucks that Becky is off SVS though, damn it!!


----------



## Whoanma

:sadbecky


----------



## Leather Rebel

Any wrestler is defending Nia like they defended Brie saying that accident happens and all that bullshit yet?


----------



## Mango13

I can't even imagine the emotions Becky is feeling right now. I feel so bad for her :sadbecky


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

They are going to use Nia's unprofessional bullshit as an avenue to garner heat for her. :tripsscust


----------



## looper007

Crasp said:


> I'd love a Bryan turn & I think it's even kinda needed, but I still don't think it'd be such big news all things considered.


Really i think it be massive but different strokes for different folks i guess.


----------



## Mordecay




----------



## Himiko

Maybe they’ll do Shayna vs Rousey? That way it’s still champ vs champ?


----------



## Mango13

Mordecay said:


>


Jesus fuck, this isn't the UFC...


----------



## Chelsea

That punch looked horrible... :sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay

Bryan is winning the title and face Lesnar isn't he?


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

Thanks a lot to that annoying man woman fatty for ruining Becky vs Ronda


----------



## TD Stinger

Heyman just called AJ a consolation prize to Bryan.......They wouldn't.......


----------



## bradatar

Wtf is Heyman getting at 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

Mordecay said:


> Bryan is winning the title and face Lesnar isn't he?


Really hope not that dude is boring


----------



## In Punk We Trust

They're giving Bryan the title tonight aren't they?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Oh...so they're having Bryan win the title


----------



## Himiko

Nia better be getting HELL backstage for ruining the most anticipated match for Survivor Series


----------



## Crasp

Thread is on track for record levels of :sadbecky


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

It's true. Bryan has always been considered greater than AJ. :yes


----------



## bradatar

I really really really really have zero interest in Brock selling for DB fucking damnit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leather Rebel

Mordecay said:


>


Woah, disgusting. What a terrible and stupid move from Nia, that was full force. Horribe wrestler she is.


----------



## MrJT

yeesh, not a good promo there by AJ


----------



## bradatar

Get this little goat boy outta here wtf first Becky Ronda gets ruined and now this? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

BAD SHIV RISING said:


> Sorry, I just cannot get excited for this show because whatever they do for the women will be second best, otherwise they would have already be doing it.* Only thing that could interest me is if Bryan were getting a rematch and defeating AJ* but that isn't happening.



DO THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yes


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Would love to see Bryan take the title tonight and face Brock.


----------



## MondayNightMiz

AJ off his game tonight


----------



## Joseph92

We haven't heard the line "champ that runs the camp" in a while.


----------



## TD Stinger

Man I love AJ but he is flubbing all over the mic tonight.


----------



## Empress

Daniel Bryan with an edge. I approve.


----------



## Himiko

Disposing of AJ’s year long title reign on a Smackdown before Survivor Series would be ridiculous ?.♂


----------



## bradatar

Won’t come to SA? Ok we’ll give you the title on a random Smackdown and you can job to Miz at mania [emoji854]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay

DB acting very heelish


----------



## Mox Girl

Whenever I see Jamie Noble, I just think of Seth and J&J Security :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

The Dragon is going to burn down the House that AJ Styles didn't build. :yes


----------



## Bryan Jericho

THIS is the Bryan we needed when he returned.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

You really don't need 4 people to hold these 2 guys back but this is funny lol


----------



## Himiko

Is AJ drunk or something? Making loadsa word botches tonight


----------



## EMGESP

I guess Nia Jax was hangry and forgot she was a Wrestler. That punch was thrown with her body weight. That is not a normal looking botch. That was a "I'm really trying to punch you" punch.


----------



## MrJT

bradatar said:


> Everyone made fun of me for using Bob Fox as a source a few weeks ago
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What about?


----------



## NastyYaffa

The Best In The World might actually be getting the title tonight :sodone

Might have to stay up to watch this shit live


----------



## ChonWein

These guys (AJ and Bryan) are so cringe on he Mic.


----------



## SAMCRO

So are New Day and The Bar like the only tag teams in the SDL tag division or something? Seems like every week and every ppv its them facing each other.


----------



## Mordecay

The New Day vs the Bar is the SD version of the Riott Squad vs Sasha/Bayley/partner


----------



## Himiko

Reminder to y’all that Shane and AJ once had a hell in a fell match at Wrestlemania ?


----------



## Prayer Police

Brock vs. Bryan?


----------



## Ace

Of course they turn Bryan heel fpalm


----------



## In Punk We Trust

AJ Stumbling like a guy who's just been told by Vince he's dropping the belt tonight


----------



## Crasp

This is just to hold off the AJ/Brock match 'till 'Mania IMO.


----------



## Chelsea

Heel D-Bry would be gold.


----------



## Mr.Monkey

Bryan going all Benoit for no apparent reason


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Do we get Bryan vs Brock or maybe not when Bryan is introduced as the new Paul Heyman Guy?


----------



## Mango13

Zero interest in seeing Brock vs Bryan. Survivor Series went from something I was hyped for to something I probably wont even watch now.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Ace said:


> Of course they turn Bryan heel fpalm


I dont think that was a heel turn.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Wait.. they're not thinking of booking Bryan over Styles tonight for the title are they? 

What in the fucking fuck...?!


----------



## Himiko

This stupid show. Ugh I hate Nia Jax for ruining Survivor Series [emoji35]


----------



## Trophies

LOUD NOISES!!!!


----------



## SAMCRO

Holy shit i think Bryan is winning the title tonight, i don't see any other reason why they'd be doing this.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Bryan possibly winning the title tonight? YES! YES! YES!


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Damn Zelina looking good


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Well, finally gonna get that squash match you guys have always wanted


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

AJ vs Bryan- Loser gets a haircut match. :yes


----------



## bradatar

MrJT said:


> What about?




He broke the Bryan/Cena news that they weren’t coming to Saudi Arabia. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blade Runner

NastyYaffa said:


> The Best In The World might actually be getting the title tonight :sodone
> 
> Might have to stay up to watch this shit live


Why would they give Bryan the title tonight?



Is AJ injured or something?


----------



## Mordecay

Jeff vs Andrade? Cool


----------



## SAMCRO

Holy shit Almas is still alive, good to know. Now get the guy a feud ffs.


----------



## Nolo King

Let's hope RAW intervenes in the main event. Holy crap, Cien is not over at all...


----------



## Himiko

This stupid segment makes no sense. AJ didn’t disrespect Bryan at all ridiculous


----------



## looper007

This could get interesting for sure with Bryan and AJ. I'm calling either Brock to come out and F5 both Bryan and AJ or Brock to F5 AJ to help Bryan win the title and then Bryan ending up a Heyman guy lol. It be so WWE to do it.

Or Raw guys come and take them both out.


----------



## Chelsea

ZELINALMAS!!! :mark


----------



## bradatar

Brock better beat DB in 40 seconds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies

Maybe AJ is heading to RAW?


----------



## deepelemblues

So maybe we gonna get THE GOAT vs THE LAZIR at SS? :mark:


----------



## Mordecay

NastyYaffa said:


> The Best In The World might actually be getting the title tonight :sodone


Didn't know Okada had a match tonight? Where?


----------



## Blade Runner

Wow, the title is _actually_ on the line tonight.


What the fuck is going on. :lmao


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## AngryConsumer

If it's Lesnar/Bryan at SS, then that entire PPV just took a turn for the worse in a span of 24 hours.


----------



## SAMCRO

Nolo King said:


> Let's hope RAW intervenes in the main event. Holy crap, Cien is not over at all...


What do you expect when they keep the guy off tv for weeks and never put him in a feud or give him promo time. Ever since his call up he's had a Sin Cara feud and then has been randomly put into meaningless one off matches here and there. If Daniel Bryan was booked that way in his first few months in the company he'd get no reaction either.


----------



## Mox Girl

Raw roster to invade during the AJ/Bryan match???


----------



## Chelsea

Almas vs. Jeff, this is gonna be good! :cool2


----------



## Mango13

Trophies said:


> Maybe AJ is heading to RAW?


Hope not, don't need to have him relegated to the mid card because their champion only shows up 2 days a year.


----------



## KingofKings1524

bradatar said:


> Brock better beat DB in 40 seconds.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s my hope. I’d be lying if I said I didn’t want to see Brock toss Bryan around for a little longer though.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I'll be shocked if Bryan actually wins, but pleasantly shocked. :bryan


----------



## deepelemblues

Finally someone kicks Almas in the gut when he does that


----------



## looper007

AngryConsumer said:


> If it's Lesnar/Bryan at SS, then that entire PPV just took a turn for the worse in a span of 24 hours.


Bryan Vs Lesnar sounds more appealing then AJ/Lesnar II. For Starters it's a fresh match up.


----------



## Crasp

It adds up. 



Surivor Series was initially not due to be Raw vs SD on account of Vince wanting to protect the Roman/AJ match for 'Mania.
Roman gets sidelined in a horrible way, and SSeries is suddenly Raw vs. SD again.
Vince decides he wants to do Brock/AJ at 'Mania and so decides to hold off on that match until WM by having AJ drop the title just before SSeries.

Just watch AJ get the belt back once SSeries has been & gone.


----------



## Chelsea

Jeff attacking Almas right there. :lol


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Mango13 said:


> Hope not, don't need to have him relegated to the mid card because their champion only shows up 2 days a year.


IF and thats a big if Bryan wins the title tonight, I could see AJ winning the Rumble and challenging and beating Brock at Mania for the Universal title. Assuming Brock still has it by then, which sadly he probably will.


----------



## doctor doom

hoping for interference in the main event. Bryan is get off my TV worthy.


----------



## Himiko

I just got an infuriating flashback from last year’s survivor series .....

#UnderSiege 

[emoji23][emoji23] Cringe!


----------



## Hurin

Almas is so fucking good. Y'all need to watch some of his matches as La Sombra.


----------



## looper007

BAD SHIV RISING said:


> I'll be shocked if Bryan actually wins, but pleasantly shocked. :bryan


don't see him winning, think this is going to lead to Raw side attacking Bryan. Making him even more angry for them costing him his shot at WWE title. Leading to Bryan just going crazy at SS.


----------



## Mr.Monkey

My theory is that they want Styles to be the guy to beat Lesnar at WM? I mean he is the superstar that is a top seller besides Roman. Like Vince probably panicked and didn't want somebody as vaulable as AJ to job a 2nd time.


----------



## Blade Runner

BAD SHIV RISING said:


> I'll be shocked if Bryan actually wins, but pleasantly shocked. :bryan


I don't get it.


Why would they give him the title one week before SS? If anything I thought that the SA thing would've put him in hot water.


Trying to find reports of AJ being injured and I can't find any.


----------



## Ace

They really book on the fly.

Nia Jax injury Becky, leads to this?

The last thing this PPV needs is more fuckery. It's not difficult damn it fpalm

Whatever, I was over AJ's title reign anyway. He needs to get away with it, maybe then he'll get more air time and be featured more.


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead

Bryan vs Brock is a match I've wanted to see for a very long time. I doubt Bryan wins the title tonight but who knows, maybe it will happen. I'd be happy with it


----------



## Not Lying

I think RAW guys will interfere and beat up both. AJ ain't losing tonight..no way.


----------



## TD Stinger

I keep hearing about the main event "making big headlines". AJ beating Bryan again or a Raw vs. SD Invasion isn't going to make headlines. Bryan beating AJ will.

I mean.....I just can't say it's going to happen......but....fuck me what the hell is going on?


----------



## Chelsea

It seems to be that people here are turning against Bryan just like they turned against Dolph. :lol


----------



## Disruptive_One

looper007 said:


> Bryan Vs Lesnar sounds more appealing then AJ/Lesnar II. For Starters it's a fresh match up.


Exactly.

They need a main event to replace the one they lost.


----------



## Headliner

AJ's title reign has to end like this.:no::no:


----------



## SAMCRO

I don't know about anyone else but i'm sick and tired of Almas just being randomly put in these random one off matches, is the guy ever gonna get an actual feud that leads to a ppv match? and no i don't mean a pre show match.


----------



## Ace

Mr.Monkey said:


> My theory is that they want Styles to be the guy to beat Lesnar at WM? I mean he is the superstar that is a top seller besides Roman


 LMAO get off it.

What part of Aj's booking makes you think they're saving that for AJ? They're panicking because they've built fuck all and are thinking Lesnar-Bryan on even shorter notice will save them, they probably do't want AJ to lose to Brock again either and are trying to sort out who is winning what. AJ couldn't lose to Brock, they'll be fine with Bryan losing to him.


----------



## arch.unleash

Wait wait wait, what is this Bryan/Brock talk? What happened? I didn't watch.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

KYRA BATARA said:


> I don't get it.
> 
> 
> Why would they give him the title one week from SS? If anything I thought that the SA thing would've put him in hot water.
> 
> 
> Trying to find reports of AJ being injured and I can't find any.


Maybe they think it will mollify the hardcore fans pissed about Becky by giving them a dream match. Who really knows?


----------



## Disruptive_One

Emmanuelle said:


> It seems to be that people here are turning against Bryan just like they turned against Dolph. :lol


Bryan isn’t as good as he used to be at wrestling.

And Total Bellas has made him less likable.


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead

SAMCRO said:


> I don't know about anyone else but i'm sick and tired of Almas just being randomly put in these random one off matches, is the guy ever gonna get an actual feud that leads to a ppv match? and no i don't mean a pre show match.


I'm with you on that, its ridiculous. I am so sick of the lack of feuds for guys like him.


----------



## Chelsea

SAMCRO said:


> I don't know about anyone else but i'm sick and tired of Almas just being randomly put in these random one off matches, is the guy ever gonna get an actual feud that leads to a ppv match? and no i don't mean a pre show match.


On the one hand it is annoying, but on the other hand I'm just happy he is on my tv. There are so many random matches nowadays, just look at the likes of Dolph, Lashley, Balor etc. Creative sucks.


----------



## looper007

TD Stinger said:


> I keep hearing about the main event "making big headlines". AJ beating Bryan again or a Raw vs. SD Invasion isn't going to make headlines. Bryan beating AJ will.
> 
> I mean.....I just can't say it's going to happen......but....fuck me what the hell is going on?


Bryan turning heel, while winning the title and teaming up with Paul Heyman. Thats Making Big Headlines, as much as any hater of Bryan and Becky Fan's will have to bow down too. 

Won't happen. But damn that would be a shocker.


----------



## SAMCRO

And that right there is why WWE sucks ass at creating new stars, a past his prime broken down Jeff Hardy beating arguably the best wrestler in the company.


----------



## Mordecay

El Jobber-lo


----------



## Ace

BAD SHIV RISING said:


> Maybe they think it will mollify the hardcore fans pissed about Becky by giving them a dream match. Who really knows?


 They're trying to make sense of the PPV results wise.

They didn't want AJ to lose to Brock again, so they're going to do this because Lesnar will beat Bryan and it will make sense.


----------



## Mango13

Almas losing to Hardy......sigh


----------



## The Capo

My god, can Alma’s ever get a win ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Monkey

Ace said:


> LMAO get off it.
> 
> What part of Aj's booking makes you think they're saving that for AJ? They're panicking because they've built fuck all and are thinking Lesnar-Bryan on even shorter notice will save them, they probably do't want AJ to lose to Brock again either and are trying to sort out who is winning what. AJ couldn't lose to Brock, they'll be fine with Bryan losing to him.


HOLY SHIT! There pulling the same thing they did last year. Originally it was supposed to be jinder mahal then it turned to aj styles vs Lesnar. LMAO!


----------



## Bryan Jericho

No shock, Jeff's still seen as a main guy Almas is a nothing right. Makes sense.


----------



## Ace

So AJ isn't even going to be at SS? :lol

Okay, there goes any reason to watch.


----------



## Mango13

"This day is just getting better" No Miz it's getting worse by the minute.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

If Bryan were to tap again, that would be a burial. :buried


----------



## Trophies

Damn...can’t even give Almas a win against Jeff Hardy.


----------



## Joseph92

Bryan is going to win the title tonight and face Lesnar at SS. He is off the team at SS.


----------



## Ace

TD Stinger said:


> I keep hearing about the main event "making big headlines". AJ beating Bryan again or a Raw vs. SD Invasion isn't going to make headlines. Bryan beating AJ will.
> 
> I mean.....I just can't say it's going to happen......but....fuck me what the hell is going on?


 This is WWE scrambling and throwing pieces together and hoping things work out.


----------



## Blade Runner

BAD SHIV RISING said:


> Maybe they think it will mollify the hardcore fans pissed about Becky by giving them a dream match. Who really knows?



That's a questionable way to do it though. Bryan is hugely over, but so is AJ. I can imagine quite a few people that would be torn over the decision.



It would get people talking and hyped about SS. That's true. I'd be thrilled about it, but I'm a Bryan fan and I've wanted to see the Lesnar match for a long time.


----------



## looper007

BAD SHIV RISING said:


> If Bryan were to tap again, that would be a burial. :buried


I think it be a DQ this time, either Brock costs him or RAW team come out and do their thing. It would make sense if Brock was to cost him, if they want Bryan to win the Rumble and face Brock at WM. But I'm thinking it just be a RAW run in.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Wait, what the hell is going on? Why the hell is Bryan facing AJ again? How does that even happen kayfabe wise when AJ just beat Bryan a few weeks ago? Why is this happening; both in kayfabe and for real?


----------



## AngryConsumer

Coming out and saying Bryan is no longer apart of the SS team?! 

Jesus. fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## SAMCRO

So is this the new tradition right before Survivor Series randomly have the WWE title change hands on Smackdown so Brock can face someone with a week worth of build up? Lol same shit happened last year with Jinder losing the title to AJ on Smackdown.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Bryan confirmed to be the new Paul Heyman Guy and a 465 day title reign? :bryanlol


----------



## Blade Runner

Showstopper said:


> Wait, what the hell is going on?  Why the hell is Bryan facing AJ again? How does that even happen kayfabe wise when AJ just beat Bryan a few weeks ago? Why is this happening; both in kayfabe and for real?



Maybe they're moving AJ to RAW? Even then, I don't know why they need to pull the trigger tonight.


Seems like they feel as if Bryan / Lesnar would be more marketable than AJ / Lesnar II


----------



## deepelemblues

i see why WWE aims at the kiddies and their moms with all this bitter resentful sullen not even waiting to see what actually happens tonight

7 year olds and their moms are way less picky and unpleasant

now to :loweringangle as a wave of bitter sullen resenting comes down on me


----------



## wkc_23

It's been 40 mins and I'm still upset that Becky won't be at SS because of Nia fucking Jax. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Disruptive_One

AngryConsumer said:


> Coming out and saying Bryan is no longer apart of the SS team?!
> 
> Jesus. fpalm fpalm fpalm


WWE trying to spell out the main event outcome for us tonight.


----------



## Crasp

They're saving AJ/Brock and it's as simple as that.


----------



## Mango13

Dasha looking good.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

They need to get that title off Nakamura he's awful in every way. Let his ass go back to Japan when his contract is up.


----------



## BarrettBarrage

I guess Almas is officially a jobber now.

When was the last time there was a successful NXT act that was called up

I wouldn't say McIntyre because he hasn't been truly tested yet


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

KYRA BATARA said:


> Maybe they're moving AJ to RAW? Even then, I don't know why they need to pull the trigger tonight.
> 
> 
> Seems like they feel as if Bryan / Lesnar would be more marketable than AJ / Lesnar II


Even if they do feel it's more marketable, they wait until 5 days before the show to make the change? They don't even have any time or any shows to promote Bryan/Lesnar after tonight.


----------



## bradatar

Why do they let him talk Jesus Christ all I understood was the last sentence and I’m sober for this tonight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies

So that’s where WWE gets all those views on YouTube.


----------



## Empress

He drinks Seth? I'm not being shady but I didn't understand any of that promo from Naka.


----------



## ElTerrible

Can they bring back Jack Swagger as his translator?


----------



## Mox Girl

LOL Miz's stupid cheesey pose with his movie :lol


----------



## Prayer Police

Miz still resides in Hollywood, CA? But in his show he moves to Texas.


----------



## SAMCRO

Can someone remind me how AJ disrespected Bryan? I mean it was Heyman who brought Bryan's name up and AJ pretty much called Bryan the best technical wrestler in the world, wheres the disrespectful part exactly?


----------



## Blade Runner

Showstopper said:


> Even if they do feel it's more marketable, they wait until 5 days before the show to make the change? They don't even have any time or any shows to promote Bryan/Lesnar after tonight.


Yeah it's weird.


Perhaps Becky's injury put them in panic mode and they wanted to shake up the Lesnar match to get people hyped again?


----------



## Joseph92

Disruptive_One said:


> WWE trying to spell out the main event outcome for us tonight.


They aren't trying. They did spell it out.


----------



## Chelsea

"I drink Seth"

Oh no :lmao


----------



## bradatar

Ambrose Girl said:


> LOL Miz's stupid cheesey pose with his movie :lol




He’s so great lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Nakamura breaking the other Man's face and stealing Nia's gimmick.


----------



## deepelemblues

Emmanuelle said:


> "I drink Seth"
> 
> Oh no :lmao


I DRINK YOUR SETHSHAKE


----------



## AngryConsumer

KYRA BATARA said:


> Maybe they're moving AJ to RAW? Even then, I don't know why they need to pull the trigger tonight.
> 
> 
> Seems like they feel as if Bryan / Lesnar would be more marketable than AJ / Lesnar II


And it isn't...


----------



## looper007

Showstopper said:


> Even if they do feel it's more marketable, they wait until 5 days before the show to make the change? They don't even have any time or any shows to promote Bryan/Lesnar after tonight.


Just can't see it happening this early, that match is a big time match up and to throw it away in such a short time is madness. I think they are expecting a reaction like this that "Bryan can't lose it again, he must be winning it" and get fans excited for Bryan and Brock potential match up. Then to take it away from them leaving them wanting it more.


----------



## Joseph92

wkc_23 said:


> It's been 40 mins and I'm still upset that Becky won't be at SS because of Nia fucking Jax. Thanks a lot.


She is out at SS?? Really? I heard at the start of the show she had a concussion but missed that she was out at SS.


----------



## Mox Girl

Also "I drink Seth" um ew Nakamura :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

looper007 said:


> Just can't see it happening this early, that match is a big time match up and to throw it away in such a short time is madness. I think they are expecting a reaction like this that "Bryan can't lose it again, he must be winning it" and get fans excited for Bryan and Brock potential match up. Then to take it away from them leaving them wanting it more.


Yeah, maybe, I have no idea. But if Bryan is off the SD team, then it does kind of seem like Bryan will win. I don't even know anymore. Odd stuff.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

They're spelling it out too much now by taking Bryan off the SS team. Seems like a screw job finish for the main event now. They wouldnt make it this obvious.


----------



## Blade Runner

AngryConsumer said:


> And it isn't...


Why wouldn't it be?


One is a match that they already did last year


The other is a match that many people have wanted to see for a long time




Plus, DB winning the title would definitely have people buzzing.


----------



## wkc_23

How many times are these guys gonna wrestle lol


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol why are they already taking Bryan off the team? They're pretty much telling us Bryan is winning the title by doing that, retards. Idiots trying to rush shit and go ahead and get the team reassembled cause Bryan's winning. How about have a pre show match at SS to determine the new team members? it'd be better than practically spoiling the title match tonight.

Cause logically why is Bryan now off the team? He hasn't won the title yet, he could lose, what sense does it make for them to already take him off the team?


----------



## Himiko

Wow that Smackdown SS team for the men is absolutely shit. Not a hope in hell they’re winning. Raw is winning the men’s, Smackdown winning the Women’s


----------



## Mr.Monkey

KYRA BATARA said:


> Yeah it's weird.
> 
> 
> Perhaps Becky's injury put them in panic mode and they wanted to shake up the Lesnar match to get people hyped again?


HIT THE NAIL ON THE HEAD


----------



## Empress

Maybe RAW invades during Bryan vs Styles.


----------



## Mango13

Joseph92 said:


> She is out at SS?? Really? I heard at the start of the show she had a concussion but missed that she was out at SS.


Yup she's out, they said at the start of the show that she suffered a broken face and a concussion thanks to this punch from Nia


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Bryan Jericho said:


> They're spelling it out too much now by taking Bryan off the SS team. Seems like a screw job finish for the main event now. They wouldnt make it this obvious.


That's what I figure. Imagine if Brock actually showed and screwed Bryan for no damn reason. I'd be kind of cool with that.


----------



## wkc_23

Joseph92 said:


> She is out at SS?? Really? I heard at the start of the show she had a concussion but missed that she was out at SS.


They said that she was gonna be out of SS because of a broken face. No specifics, just a broken face.


----------



## bradatar

In one day they ruined the top two matches at Survivor Series. Well, Nia ruined one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace

KYRA BATARA said:


> Maybe they're moving AJ to RAW? Even then, I don't know why they need to pull the trigger tonight.
> 
> 
> Seems like they feel as if Bryan / Lesnar would be more marketable than AJ / Lesnar II


 Doubt that, it seems like they're scrambling for results.

AJ HAD TO go over Brock but that would have hurt the rub from someone going over him at WM, so seems like their way to get Brock to go over and make the numbers for a SD win with both Ronda and Brock winning.


----------



## Blade Runner

The Woman said:


> Maybe RAW invades during Bryan vs Styles.



They took Bryan off the SS team. Why would they do this if Bryan isn't winning the title?


Unless RAW costs AJ the title. That's a possibility.


----------



## DammitChrist

I hope everyone here stays tuned for my signature picture :trips8


----------



## Mango13

bradatar said:


> In one day they ruined the top two matches at Survivor Series. Well, Nia ruined one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



And it was the only 2 matches I was really looking forward to. Makes SS not even worth watching for me anymore. Oh well at least there is still Takeover


----------



## looper007

The Woman said:


> Maybe RAW invades during Bryan vs Styles.


Or Brock attacks both men. 

I just can't see Bryan winning it, so it's either Raw attacking or Brock. When's the last time Brock was on Smackdown. They can't be having Bryan lose clean again, unless they are planning for a heel turn. It's definitely got me intrigued for sure,


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Wow, This sucks, My stream has to start buffering all the time

I'm using watchwresting.in


----------



## Himiko

Whoever wins the AJ Bryan match, one of them won’t be at Survivor Series [emoji848]


----------



## Blade Runner

Ace said:


> Doubt that, it seems like they're scrambling for results.
> 
> AJ HAD TO go over Brock but that would have hurt the rub from someone going over him at WM, so seems like their way to get Brock to go over and make the numbers for a SD win with both Ronda and Brock winning.


They still could've had Brock win again. They could've had someone like Orton interfere and cost AJ just as AJ is about to win the match.


It seems like this was more of a way to get people buzzing about SS after the Becky news.


----------



## SovereignVA

Daniel Bryan is definitely winning tonight. They wouldn't have Heyman say "Lesnar vs Bryan would NEVER happen!" unless that's exactly what's about to happen.

Heyman wouldn't have mentioned Bryan at all.


----------



## bradatar

Letting all the old guys win tonight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roblewis87

Are they actually using Nia legit injuring Becky as a way to get NIA real heat as a heel. 

I really hope it's that they saw the footage and they are out to punish her. Rousey will get the squash on her now.


----------



## Joseph92

wkc_23 said:


> They said that she was gonna be out of SS because of a broken face. No specifics, just a broken face.


Well I guess all this that is happening tonight is because of Vince is panicking over SS.


----------



## Psychosocial

Removed Bryan, trying to remove Rey...

Why not fucking remove Shane instead, Miz? You know, the guy who stole your World Cup victory from you?

I don't even know what's going on anymore.


----------



## Blade Runner

NVM /


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Orton really should be on the SD team instead or Rey or Miz or Shane


----------



## wkc_23

Looks like Orton is feuding with Orton next.


----------



## Chelsea

Lol at Randy/Miz :lmao


----------



## SAMCRO

So they're pretty much just copying and pasting the Survivor Series build from last year then? Random title change on Smackdown a week before the ppv, SDL invades Raw in the main event, then on SDL they have security looking out for Raw, then Raw shows up in the main event regardless. Same old shit.


----------



## bradatar

Bryan Jericho said:


> Orton really should be on the SD team instead or Rey or Miz or Shane




Hoping he takes Rey out at Survivor Series before the match and takes his place. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## looper007

WWE were hoping this would get fan's talking and it definitely has. This has been a very good Smackdown.


----------



## Mordecay

FFS Nia


----------



## Trophies

The Man is hurt :sadbecky


----------



## AngryConsumer

Damn, that shiner on Becky...


----------



## Mango13

Damn that black eye Becky is rocking :sadbecky


----------



## Ace

KYRA BATARA said:


> They still could've had Brock win again. They could've had someone like Orton interfere and cost AJ just as AJ is about to win the match.
> 
> 
> It seems like this was more of a way to get people buzzing about SS after the Becky news.


 AJ lost last year, for him to lose to these matches twice would have made him and the brand look bad. Bryan they don't really care too much about, they're fine feeding him to Brock.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Psychosocial said:


> Removed Bryan, trying to remove Rey...
> 
> Why not fucking remove Shane instead, Miz? You know, the guy who stole your World Cup victory from you?
> 
> I don't even know what's going on anymore.


*BECAUSE HE IS BITW, DAMN IT!!!!* :shane :vince5


----------



## Disruptive_One

Becky looks like someone that won’t be cleared by Sunday. Not surprised.


----------



## TD Stinger

Well, fingers crossed .


----------



## sailord

Dam thay looked bad on becky


----------



## Joseph92

Bryan Jericho said:


> Orton really should be on the SD team instead or Rey or Miz or Shane


Just Shane.


----------



## Chelsea

Becky being hurt like that... :sadbecky


----------



## wkc_23

If Becky has to give up the title


----------



## SAMCRO

And you think Nia will get any kind of punishment over this? i doubt it.


----------



## Nolo King

SAMCRO said:


> What do you expect when they keep the guy off tv for weeks and never put him in a feud or give him promo time. Ever since his call up he's had a Sin Cara feud and then has been randomly put into meaningless one off matches here and there. If Daniel Bryan was booked that way in his first few months in the company he'd get no reaction either.


Nah, I can see why people don't care about the guy.

Not that impressive physically, very bad at promos and not unique in the ring. Cien can be confused with plenty of lucha's out there.

I get the thing here is to blame WWE for guys not getting over, but the talent need to find a way to stand out in front of a crowd that has seen it all.


----------



## roblewis87

Becky next! damn i'm rooting for her hard at the moment.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Looking at Becky really makes me want to see Nia fired. :yes


----------



## Ace

AJ is going to lose his world title tonight and then get knocked out of the MMC.

Rough night for AJ.

The good thing is he can get a much needed break from the brutal house show schedule.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Ugh... here we go.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

All the women dressed in ring gear we're getting a battle Royal I reckon


----------



## Pronk255

SAMCRO said:


> And you think Nia will get any kind of punishment over this? i doubt it.


i'm upset becky is hurt as a huge fan of hers but do you wanna start punishing people anytime someone gets hurt?


----------



## Bryan Jericho

The Queen looking great. The man looking rough


----------



## SAMCRO

Paige announcing each of them as they're coming out is so fucking cringey.


----------



## MrJT

Battle Royale for the Strap?


----------



## Mango13

So instead of having Becky come out here on her own they bring out the entire division? This fucking company hasn't got a clue.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

So AJ's won't beat Punks record?


----------



## Mox Girl

Do we have time to kill or something? Introducing every single woman :lol


----------



## Blade Runner

Ace said:


> AJ lost last year, for him to lose to these matches twice would have made him and the brand look bad. Bryan they don't really care too much about, they're fine feeding him to Brock.


I get what you're saying, but we're essentially weighing a year-long reign against making a brand look strong on a PPV that people will completely forget about in 2 week's time.


I mean then why not just make a different match with one of the titles on the line? Why does it absolutely need to be champion vs champion? 


It really seems weird to end AJ's year-long reign just to put someone in there that Lesnar can go over on. At that point I'd just make Lesnar beat AJ again with outside shenanigans so that AJ doesn't look weak in defeat.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

SAMCRO said:


> And you think Nia will get any kind of punishment over this? i doubt it.


Why would she? Jinder clubbed Finn, gave him a concussion, and got a title reign lol


----------



## Mango13

Mandy wens3


----------



## Chelsea

WWEfan4eva said:


> So AJ's won't beat Punks record?


Yeah, something is wrong here...


----------



## SAMCRO

Pronk255 said:


> i'm upset becky is hurt as a huge fan of hers but do you wanna start punishing people anytime someone gets hurt?


When someone legit punches someone in the face and breaks their face, uh yeah. This isn't a normal botch like messing up a schoolboy or something, she broke her face and ruined one of the top advertised matches for the ppv by being fucking reckless.


----------



## bradatar

Wtf they hate each other this is gonna be so stupid 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace

KYRA BATARA said:


> I get what you're saying, but we're essentially weighing a year-long reign against making a brand look strong on a PPV that people will completely forget about in 2 week's time.
> 
> 
> I mean then why not just make a different match with one of the titles on the line? Why does it absolutely need to be champion vs champion?
> 
> 
> It really seems weird to end AJ's year-long reign just to put someone in there that Lesnar can go over on. At that point I'd just make Lesnar beat AJ again with outside shenanigans so that AJ doesn't look weak in defeat.


 Eh, they seem to be scrambling since Becky got injured and are putting anything together trying to work out the Ws and Ls for SS.


----------



## Himiko

Praying they don’t do Charlotte and Rousey for SS. That should be treated better, with a proper feud, as opposed to being thrown together at the last minute


----------



## MrJT

damn that's a broken orbital bone forsure


----------



## TD Stinger

Hand pick her replacement?

Again, what about the damn title?


----------



## wkc_23

I feel incredibly bad for Becky, man.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

The Man is the toughest woman they've got and the most over. :becky


----------



## looper007

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Why would she? Jinder clubbed Finn, gave him a concussion, and got a title reign lol


Jinder didn't injure a dozen others like Nia has. She won't get punished they probably make her look even stronger on the back of Becky.


----------



## Pronk255

delete


----------



## AngryConsumer

The biggest star in WWE today... :becky


----------



## bradatar

TD Stinger said:


> Hand pick her replacement?
> 
> 
> 
> Again, what about the damn title?




She won’t be out long enough where she’d have to drop it. Sucks she’s losing her Rousey match though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13

"I am angry as hell right now" Me 2 Becky me 2.


----------



## deepelemblues

When asked, Nia's response: Becky fell into a door handle, it was Becky's own fault


----------



## Mordecay

Medical team the biggest heels after Nia


----------



## Chelsea

:becky


----------



## Himiko

Ha. Becky Lynch being introduced as “The Man”. Love it! I want that tshirt!


----------



## Ratedr4life

At least they aren't having her drop the title.


----------



## Blade Runner

Ace said:


> Eh, they seem to be scrambling since Becky got injured and are putting anything together trying to work out the Ws and Ls for SS.


Well that's what I've been saying, it seems obvious that they want to get people buzzing after the Becky news.


If you're right about Ws and Ls being a major reason as to why this is happening then it's dumb as fuck. I mean who really gives a shit about a brand war that lasts 2 weeks?


----------



## TD Stinger

"Even with a broken face and a severe concussion, I'd still kick Ronnie's ass."

That's our Man.


----------



## SAMCRO

Charlotte clapping and smiling at Becky is so damn retarded, didn't this woman stab you in the back and assault you at every turn?


----------



## wkc_23

Becky is a fucking star.


----------



## arch.unleash

I think they'll pick Asuka, poor fucking Asuka.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Lana looks ridiculous.


----------



## Joseph92

I say she either picks Flair or Auska.


----------



## Himiko

Jaysus, Becky’s face looks deformed


----------



## bradatar

So stupid. So so so stupid. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl

LOL Peyton and Billie's faces when Becky hugged Charlotte :lmao


----------



## ManiaSeason2017

I completely forgot about Asuka, but that would have been the best pick. Tonight's crowd wanted it too.


----------



## Ratedr4life

Charlotte vs Ronda set for Survivor Series

Becky vs Ronda set for Wrestlemania 35 :mark:


----------



## Alright_Mate

She hugged her :WTF2


----------



## Mordecay

So, Becky "turned" face?


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Wasting Charlotte/Ronda at SS? Odd


----------



## Ace

KYRA BATARA said:


> Well that's what I've been saying, it seems obvious that they want to get people buzzing after the Becky news.
> 
> 
> If you're right about Ws and Ls being a major reason as to why this is happening then it's dumb as fuck. I mean who really gives a shit about a brand war that lasts 2 weeks?


 Raw are 0-2 overall and it does impact on perception.

A champion who has run through the roster for the entire year losing to Raw's part time champion again would look horrible for SD. It would make the look like the B show/the show with the weaker division, which it really is.


----------



## Empress

That was so anti climatic; barely any pop for Charlotte and that hug. WTF?

At least Becky didn't vacate the title.


----------



## Mango13

Why the fuck would they hug? also at least she wasn't stripped of the fucking title.


----------



## arch.unleash

Nia is watching this while eating a shit load of burgers, she lost 0.00001 pound last night from that punch.


----------



## Nolo King

We should be thanking Nia for essentially putting Becky in the main event of Wrestlemania..


----------



## Trophies

No way they’re doing Charlotte vs Ronda this Sunday for real. :lol


----------



## wkc_23

Becky looked like a complete babyface in that segment.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017

SAMCRO said:


> Charlotte clapping and smiling at Becky is so damn retarded, didn't this woman stab you in the back and assault you at every turn?


yeah i wasn't feeling the hug at the end either. Should have just made it seem like they were still hating each other.


----------



## EMGESP

Alright_Mate said:


> She hugged her :WTF2


That was a outside kayfabe moment. Becky is absolutely devastated and Charlotte is her legit friend.


----------



## bradatar

That’s a giant character hole for this new Becky lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mainboy

Ratedr4life said:


> Charlotte vs Ronda set for Survivor Series
> 
> Becky vs Ronda set for Wrestlemania 35 :mark:


:sodone


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

....................AND STILL THE CHAMP AND THE MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :becky2


----------



## SovereignVA

I felt mad uncomfortable when Becky hugged Charlotte lmao


----------



## Mordecay

So, who will be the 5th memeber of the SD team?

DB looks so geeky in that graphic


----------



## Disruptive_One

Becky hugging Charlotte is garbage. And the last thing I wanted.


----------



## Chelsea

Becky and Charlotte hugging :mark


----------



## Not Lying

HOLY SHIT.

THE BIGGEST WOMEN'S MATCH OF ALL TIMES IS HAPPENING THIS SUNDAY.

LET'S GO QUEEN CHARLOTTE.


----------



## looper007

What the hell these two just had a blood feud and now they are hugging. That didn't make Becky look to good doing that. 

Well hopefully this means plans are changed for WM unless Charlotte and Ronda have a blow away match and make fans want a return.


----------



## EMGESP

Damn, looks like Vince might actually push Becky vs Ronda at WM35 after all.


----------



## Himiko

Even though I disagree with Becky hugging Charlotte after everything that has happened between them, that was a nice moment between them. 

Not happy at all about Charlotte vs Rousey - the rumoured WM main event, being thrown together a week before the PPV


----------



## ManiaSeason2017

Bryan Jericho said:


> Wasting Charlotte/Ronda at SS? Odd


it's a big four ppv, and has a long history, makes sense.


----------



## SAMCRO

Omg she seriously just hugged her? Shes hated this woman for months, beat her down backstage, at NXT, from the crowd, had bragged about doing it, but now she suddenly likes her again? Wtf is this dumb ass shit? You'd never see dumb shit like this on NXT, never.


----------



## Steve Black Man

So we're all in agreement that Becky vs Rhonda is happening at WrestleMania?


----------



## arch.unleash

So no WM mainevent for Charlotte? and what the fuck is this? Becky hugging her? I don't think retarded is the right word for this...


----------



## Mango13

EMGESP said:


> Damn, looks like Vince might actually push Becky vs Ronda at WM35 after all.



Only good thing that can come out of this entire shit situation.


----------



## roblewis87

Surely we are getting Rousey vs Becky at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Not Lying

This has to be leading up for the 4 HW battle. Sasha and Bayley being attacked by Team RAW, Charlotte and Becky hugging... things are aligning for it to happen


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## wkc_23

EMGESP said:


> Damn, looks like Vince might actually push Becky vs Ronda at WM35 after all.


That would be the right move, tbh. Becky has surpassed Charlotte in star power. She's one of the most over wrestlers, both men & women.


----------



## Mango13

SAMCRO said:


> Omg she seriously just hugged her? Shes hated this woman for months, beat her down backstage, at NXT, from the crowd, had bragged about doing it, but now she suddenly likes her again? Wtf is this dumb ass shit? You'd never see dumb shit like this on NXT, never.



Yup didn't make any sense at all and actually pissed me off lol.


----------



## TD Stinger

After that segment:


----------



## SAMCRO

Well of course WWE is gonna turn Becky face and completely miss the point as to why she got so over in the first place by making her a true blue babyface and hugging people.


----------



## SovereignVA

This is very good for Becky.

She can't afford a clean loss at this point and she was most definitely about to lose.


----------



## Deepvoice80

That hug made fuck all sense


----------



## looper007

SAMCRO said:


> Omg she seriously just hugged her? Shes hated this woman for months, beat her down backstage, at NXT, from the crowd, had bragged about doing it, but now she suddenly likes her again? Wtf is this dumb ass shit? You'd never see dumb shit like this on NXT, never.


Made to make Charlotte look great by getting a rub by Becky. "look Becky loves her now, so should you" really took me out of the whole thing. Should be a good match on Sunday though.

Things like that just make you hate WWE at times.


----------



## EMGESP

roblewis87 said:


> Surely we are getting Rousey vs Becky at Wrestlemania.


It has to be or they wouldn't have had Charlotte face Rousey at Survivor series. They would have picked Asuka or someone else.


----------



## Whoanma

The Definition of Technician said:


> This has to be leading up for the 4 HW battle. Sasha and Bayley being attacked by Team RAW, Charlotte and Becky hugging... things are aligning for it to happen


:mark :mark :mark :mark


----------



## Chris90

Asuka getting the biggest reaction to be picked lol.


----------



## Blade Runner

Ace said:


> Raw are 0-2 overall and it does impact on perception.
> 
> A champion who has run through the roster for the entire year losing to Raw's part time champion again would look horrible for SD. It would make the look like the B show/the show with the weaker division, which it really is.



Perhaps, but they could've saved face by having someone interfere and cost AJ the match. Or, they could've went to a no contest or something.


It's whatever for me. I'm a Bryan fan and I love the idea of Bryan / Lesnar more than AJ / Lesnar II, but I just hope that they didn't prematurely end AJ's run because they lacked any kind of creativity to plan SS ahead of time. If it's a reaction to the Becky thing then fine, I can understand that. They lost what might've been their main event, and it must be important for them to get people buzzing again.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Becky is going to tap Ronda at Mania and confirm her apotheosis into the one true GODDESS of Wrestling. :becky2


----------



## EMGESP

looper007 said:


> Made to make Charlotte look great by getting a rub by Becky. "look Becky loves her now, so should you" really took me out of the whole thing. Should be a good match on Sunday though.
> 
> Things like that just make you hate WWE at times.


No, that was one person who is completely devastated hugging her real life friend. Not everything has to be 100% kayfabe bro, its 2018.


----------



## Disruptive_One

The Definition of Technician said:


> This has to be leading up for the 4 HW battle. Sasha and Bayley being attacked by Team RAW, Charlotte and Becky hugging... things are aligning for it to happen


This I agree with. And I can easily imagine Shayna helping Ronda win on Sunday.


----------



## bradatar

Charlotte drinking with AJ tonight? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseph92

I think that hug was a spur if the moment thing. I don't think that was in the script for tonight.


----------



## MondayNightMiz

What's with the entire roster screwing up their lines tonight lmao


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Becky knows Charlotte can get the job done for SDL

But that hug at the end, I don't know


----------



## Chelsea

Becky hugging Charlotte means their feud is officially over. The Red-Haired Queen is still the champion and she can still be badass upon her return, I would like her to feud with Sonya and then with Asuka.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

ManiaSeason2017 said:


> it's a big four ppv, and has a long history, makes sense.


True, but Charlotte/Ronda seems like it would be a big deal for Mania, or at worst SummerSlam.


----------



## chrispepper

Becky just turned face and her character hasn't changed. You guys shouldn't worry too much about a damn hug. Also she's pretty much on her way to main eventing Mania right now. If you had said that to me even a few months ago I would have laughed at you so hard.


----------



## Himiko

SAMCRO said:


> Well of course WWE is gonna turn Becky face and completely miss the point as to why she got so over in the first place by making her a true blue babyface and hugging people.




I think this might have been them wanting Becky to endorse Charlotte so that she doesn’t get booed maybe? And then when Becky returns she can go back to being heel? ... just trying to make sense of it


----------



## looper007

EMGESP said:


> No, that was one person who is completely devastated hugging her real life friend.


Both had a blood feud for the last few months. I know in real life they are great friends, but this isn't their real life so it shouldn't have gone down like that with them hugging. No problem with Becky choosing Charlotte but instead of hugging her Becky should have still talked trash to her.


----------



## Not Lying

I can understand Becky hugging Charlotte. Their feud ended, Becky proved herself, she "won", she proved she wasn't the sidekick, Charlotte is out of her way and Becky is The Man. That's gotta feel good. Also, Charlotte took Becky to the limit, the expression on Becky's face when Charlotte rose from being buried by chairs and her looking at Charlotte nearly making it before the 10-count after being powerbombed outside on a table has got to make Becky respect Charlotte even more. And yeah she was her best friend, that's still there.
The hug didn't bother, all things considered, with RAW/SD, former friends, "I know how good you are and you're almost as good as me so you can beat Ronda"..


----------



## AngryConsumer

The hell was that promo from Charlotte? My god...


----------



## deepelemblues

I would like to go down Becky's or Charlotte's rabbit holes too but not _this_ deep geez


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I think Becky is going to be a tweener and face both alignments because she will be cheered over anyone WWE has. :becky


----------



## Chelsea

"Well... It's The Pig Show!"

*changes the channel*


----------



## Joseph92

Did Big Show ever explain why he is with The Bar?


----------



## Himiko

What makes the most sense, and what would be the most over, would definitely be Becky and Rousey at Mania, but this is Vince we’re talking about, which seriously makes me lose faith. 

Although maybe they saw how over this Becky and Rousey feud was, and so decided instead to do the Charlotte/Rousey match now instead of Mania and and then save Becky and Rousey for Mania? One can only hope.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Chris90 said:


> Asuka getting the biggest reaction to be picked lol.


The most deserving, and probably was behind Lana in the pecking order of replacements.


----------



## deepelemblues

Joseph92 said:


> Did Big Show ever explain why he is with The Bar?


The free-lunch counter :trolldog


----------



## bradatar

Joseph92 said:


> Did Big Show ever explain why he is with The Bar?




No. It’s funny this is the first time it’s been mentioned too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ElTerrible

Becky getting emotional after getting her face broken and losing her big match opportunity is fine. From her POV the hug made sense. It´s a human reaction to getting hurt. She´s still a bit concussed, so that could also be used later to explain her actions: "I don´t know what I was thinking". 

I didn´t feel the handshake or Charlotte´s reaction. Charlotte should have sold confusion. Why that b*tch hugging me suddenly? Also why was Asuka acting so happy for Charlotte seconds after begging for the match?


----------



## Soul_Body

What's this about Bryan vs AJ for the title?


----------



## SAMCRO

Why was they all hugging Charlotte after she got picked? Why you bitches so happy you don't get on the card?


----------



## roblewis87

Becky is a tweener at this point. She will go back to full the man mode when shes recovered. 

In some ways, this avoids the difficult situation of Rousey getting booed against Becky and someone losing. My guess is shenanigans would create a dirty result.


----------



## Magnum721

The hug is ok. Becky needed to prove she was the best so she beat Charlotte to prove it. It's easy to be a magnanimous winner holding that strap. If anything it should be Charlotte that doesn't want to hug


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Becky vs Ronda at WM is more likely, but you know another woman will involve herself in this historic main event. Special Guest Referee :steph


----------



## BarrettBarrage

"Also known as Female Viscera for both her size and her carelessness in the ring"

Fucking OOF


----------



## roblewis87

So if we are getting the money match of Charlotte vs Rousey at SS. 

Surely that's not the plan for WM anymore.

If they go all in on Becky. Becky vs Rousey could be at WM.

We also might be seeing the seeds for some kind of horsewoman angle.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Big Show still getting pinfalls in 2018 :lol


----------



## Ace

Yep, I was right @


Spoiler: KYRA BATARA



KYRA BATARA





Spoiler: Survivor Series



There's talk backstage that Daniel Bryan will beat AJ Styles tonight and face Brock at Survivor Series.

One of the reasons for this title change is that Styles won't lose to Lesnar again


----------



## bradatar

There’s quite a bit of time left...this match could be really good. Whether or not we get an ending is to be determined. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Himiko

SAMCRO said:


> Why was they all hugging Charlotte after she got picked? Why you bitches so happy you don't get on the card?




Most of them are on the card, in the women’s SS match


----------



## looper007

funny that fan's were shouting for Asuka over Charlotte. That feud between Asuka and Ronda could be a great one too. They need to leave that until after WM.


----------



## Chelsea

The New Day vs. The Bar should get some PWI award for the most boring never-ending feud.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

The Colons have made a PPV :mark:


----------



## ManiaSeason2017

Big Show seem a bit slow and lazy in that match.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Both Tag Divisions are so shit.


----------



## roblewis87

It's a shame I don't want to watch Survivor Series anymore. 

Both matches I wanted to see look like they are off.


----------



## wkc_23

That was a nice backstage segment.


----------



## looper007

Ace said:


> Yep, I was right @KYRA BATARA
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Survivor Series
> 
> 
> 
> There's talk backstage that Daniel Bryan will beat AJ Styles tonight and face Brock at Survivor Series.
> 
> One of the reasons for this title change is that Styles won't lose to Lesnar again


Wow that's a bit meh for doing something like that isn't it.


----------



## Trophies

Really scrapping the barrel getting Primo and Epico on the Smackdown team.


----------



## bradatar

Primo and Epico making a Survivor Series team is lol bad 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blade Runner

Ace said:


> Yep, I was right @KYRA BATARA
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Survivor Series
> 
> 
> 
> There's talk backstage that Daniel Bryan will beat AJ Styles tonight and face Brock at Survivor Series.
> 
> One of the reasons for this title change is that Styles won't lose to Lesnar again


What source reported this?


Also, it says that AJ doesn't want to lose again. IF true, then that would mean that AJ refused to play ball and put someone over. That can't bode too well for him (again, IF true).


----------



## Joseph92

The Colons? They haven't been on TV in ages, and now the are on the PPV? And what is with the smoke? Is there a fire or something? LoL


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol Sanity's so irrelevant and buried, i think at this point Vince just enjoys burying all the NXT callups cause he's jealous and bitter that Triple H puts on a better show than him so he makes him watch him destroy and bury all his guys.


----------



## Prayer Police

The Colons are gonna be on a PPV!? lol


----------



## Godlike13

Glad they didn’t take the belt from Becky


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

If WWE really wants Smackdown to shed "the B show" stigma, let them clean sweep RAW at Survivor Series.


----------



## Ace

roblewis87 said:


> It's a shame I don't want to watch Survivor Series anymore.
> 
> Both matches I wanted to see look like they are off.


 I'm just glad I hadn't renewed yet.

This PPV is going to be a mess.

Literally a PPV thrown together last min.


----------



## Himiko

Emmanuelle said:


> The New Day vs. The Bar should get some PWI award for the most boring never-ending feud.




They were nominated, but lost to Sasha/Bayley vs Riott Squad. It was SO close.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017

Colons are back!!!!! 

How was the Almas vs Hardy match?


----------



## Ace

KYRA BATARA said:


> What source reported this?
> 
> 
> Also, it says that AJ doesn't want to lose again. IF true, then that would mean that AJ refused to play ball and put someone over. That can't bode too well for him (again, IF true).


 PWInsider.



Spoiler: SS



This is more about protecting AJ from another loss against Brock.


----------



## SAMCRO

So i ask again why is Bryan so pissed at AJ? i didn't see any moment in that promo where AJ disrespected him, yet Bryan is coming at AJ with more anger than he did with Miz, makes no sense.


----------



## Himiko

Come next week, Becky will become the second longest reigning Smackdown Women’s champion (combined reigns) behind Charlotte


----------



## bradatar

Miz to win the title at Mania 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManiaSeason2017

I hope Bryan wins, it's been a match he wants and it's his time to shine again. 

I didn't think Styles vs. Brock Part I was all that, but lots of fans thought it was. And weren't we all tired of his long reign anywayz?


----------



## Mango13

Godlike13 said:


> Glad they didn’t take the belt from Becky


Hopefully it means she wont be on the shelf for long.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

AJ main eventing.:bryanlol


----------



## roblewis87

I think tonight is going to shape the Royal Rumble outcomes in a big way.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Colons and Sanity on PPV? Arent they lucky SS needed teams lol


----------



## looper007

Ace said:


> PWInsider.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: SS
> 
> 
> 
> This is more about protecting AJ from another loss against Brock.


Why not have Braun cost Brock the match, aren't they suppose to have another match at TLC or RR. Then you can have Brock cost Braun the SS match for Raw. You can protect AJ that way.


----------



## deepelemblues

The Boy Wonder said:


> Becky vs Ronda at WM is more likely, but you know another woman will involve herself in this historic main event. Special Guest Referee :steph


Triple threat 

NOT-:mark:


----------



## SAMCRO

Going back to AJ's promo on Lesnar, he said Lesnar has become more vulnerable to tapping out, um how exactly? When did Brock ever tap out over the last year?


----------



## roblewis87

Considering Bryan got the submission loss to AJ for not wanting to go to Saudi.

Tonight might be very interesting haha.


----------



## Ace

looper007 said:


> Why not have Braun cost Brock the match, aren't they suppose to have another match at TLC or RR. Then you can have Brock cost Braun the SS match for Raw. You can protect AJ that way.


 I don't get it, but they've been scrambling for results since Becky was pulled from SS.

This is how they're justifying it, they don't want AJ to lose twice to Brock after being champion on the show for over a year and beating everyone.


----------



## Blade Runner

Ace said:


> PWInsider.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: SS
> 
> 
> 
> This is more about protecting AJ from another loss against Brock.


Protecting AJ from the most dominant wrestler in recent memory by prematurely ending his title reign one week before the PPV. :lol


I mean, it's probably just convenient to them that AJ isn't losing two years in a row. But, I'm holding on to my belief that this has more to do with the Becky situation. AJ refusing would explain things, but AJ never struck me as a guy that would refuse to do a job in the WWE. He seems to be as professional as they come.


----------



## TD Stinger

Fantasy booking time:

Raw invades during the title match, and in the chaos Bryan beats AJ. This leads to AJ demaning to be on Team SD for revenge afterwards and he takes someone's spot while Bryan faces Brock......

Or it's just a no contest and it's still just AJ vs. Brock.


----------



## deepelemblues

An actual title match on "free" TV and all signs pointing towards a title change is good enough for me really. WWE needs to do that a little more often


----------



## Ace

SAMCRO said:


> Going back to AJ's promo on Lesnar, he said Lesnar has become more vulnerable to tapping out, um how exactly? When did Brock ever tap out over the last year?


 Aging, reflexes becoming slower making it easier to get him into submissions along with more wear and tear from battle.


----------



## Ace

KYRA BATARA said:


> Protecting AJ from the most dominant wrestler in recent memory by prematurely ending his title reign one week before the PPV. :lol
> 
> 
> I mean, it's probably just convenient to them that AJ isn't losing two years in a row. But, I'm holding on to my belief that this has more to do with the Becky situation. AJ refusing would explain things, but AJ never struck me as a guy that would refuse to do a job in the WWE. He seems to be as professional as they come.


 It's Vince.

Everyone has been talking up AJ winning since he lost last year and he's in the middle of a year long feud. For him to lose again would make SD look bad.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Bryan going to dedicate this match to







roud


----------



## Chelsea

Let's go, D-Bry! :bryan


----------



## Ace

So AJ going to really lose his title in less than 20 mins on SD.

Ugh.


----------



## SAMCRO

So they're this close to having AJ finally break Punk's record and they're gonna ruin it just so AJ wont lose to Brock twice in a row? Seems a bit dumb to go this far with his reign and just end it so he doesn't lose twice in a row to someone. I mean Joe's lost like 3 times in a row to AJ, Nakamura lost like 5 times in a row, why's it so bad AJ would lose to someone twice in a row?


----------



## Mango13

I still can't believe AJ is going to drop the title....


----------



## Ace

It sucks AJ may never get a shot at Brock again 

Ugh.

Damn, he's going to lose to Miz and Asuka too.


----------



## Blade Runner

Calling it. RAW costs AJ the title.


Fuck knows why, but I'm calling it. :mj


----------



## Trophies

10 minute match...10 minute invasion?


----------



## AngryConsumer

AJ dropping the title in this manner to Bryan is just ridiculous. fpalm


----------



## Whoanma

What are tonight's MMC matches?


----------



## SAMCRO

Ace said:


> Aging, reflexes becoming slower making it easier to get him into submissions along with more wear and tear from battle.


Still makes no sense, Brock hasn't ever tapped since his return, and 300 some days isn't gonna magically make him more vulnerable to being tapped out when in those 300 days he's been dominate and only taken out by Reigns.


----------



## Psychosocial

The irony in all this is that this match, which was built up in about 5 or so minutes, brings a more legit threat to AJ's title reign than any of the feuds he had over the past year.


----------



## Stellar

Shenanigans are def. going to happen soon during this match for them to start it with plenty of time left in the show.

I'm on the "RAW costs AJ the title somehow" bandwagon too.


----------



## Ace

SAMCRO said:


> Still makes no sense, Brock hasn't ever tapped since his return, and 300 some days isn't gonna magically make him more vulnerable to being tapped out when in those 300 days he's been dominate and only taken out by Reigns.


 It's more so down to Brock leaving his peak and going through big wars which has made him more susceptible to the hold.


----------



## Blade Runner

Ace said:


> It's Vince.
> 
> Everyone has been talking up AJ winning since he lost last year and he's in the middle of a year long feud. For him to lose again would make SD look bad.


SDL is looking bad ether way if Bryan loses to Lesnar after ending AJ's year-long streak.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

I still think AJ wins, tbh.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy

I'm just here because I readed that AJ might lose teh title tonight.

What happened?


----------



## roblewis87

No offence but size wise what is different about Bryan to Mahal in terms of facing the big bad Bork Laser.

I like Bryan but he'd be champion for 5 days. 

Mahal at least last year was champion for months and despite not really succeeding, he may as well have faced Bork rather than hand it over to AJ.


----------



## Ace

Showstopper said:


> I still think AJ wins, tbh.





Spoiler: Survivor Series



Nah, a lot of reputable sources are reporting it.


----------



## Himiko

Daniels Bryan ascension to the top after coming out of retirement and winning the WWE title could’ve been an amazing story

AJ’s year long title reign finally coming to an end could’ve been an amazing story 

WWE are about to ruin both on this random episode of Smackdown


----------



## Ace

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> I'm just here because I readed that AJ might lose teh title tonight.
> 
> What happened?





Spoiler: Survivor Series



Becky injured and *reportedly* they don't want AJ to lose to Brock.


----------



## Joseph92

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> I'm just here because I readed that AJ might lose teh title tonight.
> 
> What happened?


Match is still going.


----------



## Ace

Damn, AJ going to tap tonight :lol


----------



## Ace

Himiko said:


> Daniels Bryan ascension to the top after coming out of retirement and winning the WWE title could’ve been an amazing story
> 
> AJ’s year long title reign finally coming to an end could’ve been an amazing story
> 
> WWE are about to ruin both on this random episode of Smackdown


 This would have been better off at WM, but here we are on SD :lol


----------



## roblewis87

Ace said:


> Spoiler: Survivor Series
> 
> 
> 
> Becky injured and *reportedly* they don't want AJ to lose to Brock.


It's moments like this where you simply wonder.

Why not just give Braun the title even if it's a transitional reign.


----------



## looper007

Himiko said:


> Daniels Bryan ascension to the top after coming out of retirement and winning the WWE title could’ve been an amazing story
> 
> AJ’s year long title reign finally coming to an end could’ve been an amazing story
> 
> WWE are about to ruin both on this random episode of Smackdown


Just feels like it's been done to not give AJ another loss to Brock, while getting a first time ever match off and having Bryan do the job to Brock. Wouldn't surprise me if Bryan loses the title at TLC or RR and he's out of the title hunt for WM season. 

It could have been more special and made a bigger deal off but thats WWE for you.


----------



## bradatar

This is so bad. How come like a week ago the card for SS looked good? Now you got the colons, Brock squash match, and a way too early Charlotte match..hmm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arch.unleash

It's amazing that matches between those 2 are being thrown out randomly, even if they did it on a PPV with a decent build I still wouldn't give a shit, they've been booked exceptionally terrible this year.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy

Are they really ending AJ's reign on a weekly show?


----------



## roblewis87

Their fear of anyone other than Reigns or Brock holding the Universal Title is causing a lot of this trouble. Braun winning would have avoided all this. 

Brock essentially squashed Braun with 4/5 F5's in a row. How on earth is Bryan supposed to fare any better?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Two different commercial breaks. :tripsscust


----------



## Ace

Yeah, there's not time left for an invasion, there's going to be a finish to this.


----------



## Joseph92

It seems like there are more ads than the match itself.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

This should have happened at Mania. Bryan/AJ for the title


----------



## roblewis87

Second year in a row the survivor series matchups are rearranged in the week before the show?


----------



## Ace

Man if I were a Bryan mark, I would be filthy for his big moment to come like this.

Dead crowd, rushed match on a random SD show :lol


----------



## Stellar

Well, I didn't factor in to that they are going to do TWO commercial breaks during this. Still 8 minutes left though.


----------



## Chelsea

They should not have commercials during the world championship matches, goddammit.


----------



## bradatar

Graves, Brock isn’t watching this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy

Where they are?

Crowd is annoyingly quiet


----------



## Himiko

Ace said:


> It's more so down to Brock leaving his peak and going through big wars which has made him more susceptible to the hold.




I think what AJ meant was “after that match, Brock was limping - this proves he is vulnerable, and I’ve discovered his weakness, and I’ve gotten even better at making guys tap since then”


----------



## roblewis87

It's not Bryan's fault, but he's been booked so average since he came back, the momentum has faded somewhat. He's lost some of that aura and I'm a big fan of his.


----------



## Blade Runner

Ace said:


> Man if I were a Bryan mark, I would be filthy for his big moment to come like this.
> 
> Dead crowd, rushed match on a random SD show :lol



It wasn't my ideal scenario, that's for sure.



I will pop, but long-term it might hurt Bryan more than help him. They'll probably use him as a transitional champion to put it on Miz.


----------



## Himiko

roblewis87 said:


> No offence but size wise what is different about Bryan to Mahal in terms of facing the big bad Bork Laser.
> 
> I like Bryan but he'd be champion for 5 days.
> 
> Mahal at least last year was champion for months and despite not really succeeding, he may as well have faced Bork rather than hand it over to AJ.




It’s about talent, not size, and about what would make the more interesting match


----------



## Ace

KYRA BATARA said:


> It wasn't my ideal scenario, that's for sure.
> 
> 
> SHort-term I will pop. Long-term it might hurt Bryan more than help him. They'll probably use him as a transitional champion to put it on Miz.


 Yeah, Miz takes it at the Rumble and rematch at WM between Bryan-Miz.


----------



## roblewis87

KYRA BATARA said:


> It wasn't my ideal scenario, that's for sure.
> 
> 
> SHort-term I will pop. Long-term it might hurt Bryan more than help him. They'll probably use him as a transitional champion to put it on Miz.


YES YES YES YES YES

The Miz deserves a title run.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

I'm good on ever seeing these 2 against each other again


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Bryan/Miz feud should be over forever. It was horrible.


----------



## looper007

KYRA BATARA said:


> It wasn't my ideal scenario, that's for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> I will pop, but long-term it might hurt Bryan more than help him. They'll probably use him as a transitional champion to put it on Miz.


I'm thinking more Orton probably with AJ probably going after him. I don't think this run with the title will go past RR. Whats the bets Shane will cost him the title lol.


----------



## Mox Girl

I guess the Raw and SD men don't really care about each other, they couldn't even be bothered to invade each other's shows :lol


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy

This would mark the first time someone wins a world title on a weekly show and then lose it on a weekly show?


----------



## roblewis87

Himiko said:


> It’s about talent, not size. If you have to ask, you obviously don’t get it


I totally get it but still...

Brock delivered 4 F5's in a squash match against Braun. 

Braun who ran through the Raw roster right up until the heel turn (aside from losing to Brock and Reigns)

How is Bryan supposed to fare any better.

AJ showed last year he could make it competitive with Brock and now he's been champion for a whole year rather than a handful of days so should be even better than he was last year.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Bryan and AJ work so damn well together, no surprise. I have no problem watching these guys every week if we could


----------



## bradatar

Heel turn eh 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23

DID BRYAN..... TURN.............HEEL?!?!


----------



## Prayer Police

It's Daniel Nakamura!


----------



## Mox Girl

Man, why is everybody so obsessed with AJ's nuts?

They did a title change off a lowblow?????


----------



## Headliner

I'm not fond of heel Bryan.


----------



## Ace

Year long reign to lose to that BS.

Fuck off.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

BRYAN!!!! NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEW CHAMPION!!!!!!!!!! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## AngryConsumer

Fuck. That. Fucking. Shit. 

Wow.


----------



## deepelemblues

REF BUMP HEEL BRYAN LOW BLOW WHAT A TWIST :eyeroll


----------



## Mango13

Fucking whack, SS went from awesome to a shitshow in the span of 24 hours.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy

Turn heel?

So that means SDL is AJ Styles, Jeff Hardy and Rey Mysterio vs The World.


----------



## bradatar

Hope Brock breaks him in half Sunday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan Jericho

YES! Pissed off American Dragon


----------



## RamPaige

Got dammit AJ! After what happened with Nakamura you're STILL not wearing a cup?


----------



## PraXitude

YES! YES! YES!

Heel Daniel is best Daniel!


----------



## Prayer Police

hahahahahahha....................what the fuck?


----------



## Whoanma

This company... :maury


----------



## Mordecay

Bryan heel turn :lmao


----------



## Ace

Man I'm so worked, I want AJ to fuck this guy up so bad.


----------



## Chelsea

Heel D-Bry is WWE Champion! Yes!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Should I have watched SDL this week?

Did Bryan turn heel and win the fuggin' WWE Championship?!


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Bryan instantly the best heel on the roster.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

And now they're going to have Bryan, right after turning heel, get beat by Lesnar.

Fantastic.


----------



## deepelemblues

Bryan Jericho said:


> YES! Pissed off American Dragon


If we really got a heel American Dragon that'd be :mark:

Doing like 15 curbstomps to AJ is a good start :draper2


----------



## Nolo King

Damn, WWE made a big mistake giving Bryan the title...

It wasn't that fun of a show either.

6/10


----------



## Himiko

Daniel Bryan winning the WWE title, I never imagined it would be this underwhelming


----------



## doctor doom

They just made AJ Styles the biggest face on the planet.


----------



## SAMCRO

Heel Daniel Bryan! Never thought i'd see it again, last time was 2011? I think? Its been a long fucking time and Bryan is such a great heel.


----------



## looper007

Heel Bryan.

It pissed off the right people in here, so it did it's job lol. Going to be interesting how fan's take to heel Bryan.

WWE Champ, feels good. With him turning heel I could see him running with the title for a while.


----------



## Mr.S

Daniel Bryan heel?

Ends the misery of AJ & his non-sense garbage title reign. Now AJ can f*** off to RAW !

Bryan vs Mysterio ???


----------



## Blade Runner

Heel Bryan?



I'm down with that.




:yes


----------



## Prayer Police

Ted BiBiase is a country legend?


----------



## wkc_23

WWE done something I'd never thought they would do. Turning Bryan heel. This is gonna be interesting.


----------



## shadows123

So not only did they throw away this feud on free tv..but a year long title reign and this underwhelming not thought out last minute title change.. Typical wwe/Road Dogg booking :trolldog


----------



## deepelemblues

#BadNewsSanta said:


> And now they're going to have Bryan, right after turning heel, get beat by Lesnar.
> 
> Fantastic.


Maybe he'll beat Bork with some low blows too :cudi


----------



## Stellar

Well no one saw that coming, i'll give them that. Daniel Bryan pulling a "Nakamura" on AJ Styles successfully is weird.


----------



## safc-scotty

You know what? I feel like Bryan needed that. Feels like he's be cruising off of his last run since his return from injury with no real thought or effort put into his feuds. This refresh may be just what he needs. Only issue is whether the crowd excepts him as a heel. The crowd seemed more shocked than legit pissed there.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

The reign of error is over. :fuckyeah

Finally sanity has been restored to SDL. :yes :bryanlol


----------



## Ace

I can't believe a Bryan title win after return got a response like that :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Wow.


----------



## bradatar

Here for the rematch next week when AJ gets the belt back bc Brock’s not a threat 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RamPaige

Heel Bryan is actually a lot better than face Bryan. It just sucks they did nothing monumental with him during his face run when he returned. It was the biggest comeback story for a beloved wrestler and somehow they manged to screw that up.


----------



## Alright_Mate

What on earth was that ending?

:wow


----------



## roblewis87

The most natural babyface in the company with the painful retirement, so many years out, is allowed to compete, returns...

turns heel on Smackdown and wins the title on the smackdown go home show for Survivor Series....what the hell!


----------



## arch.unleash

This continues to be the absolute worst year in wrestling history, the company is trying hard to kill itself. A long year title reign for nothing, Bryan's big win on a random show, and all that just to job to that giant ape. Styles needed the heel turn more than Bryan, he's staler than shit.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Holy heel turn, Batman!

I was expecting the title change with the outta nowhere fuckery that the show started with, but Bryan turning heel really caught me off guard.

With Ambrose, Lashley, Gargano and now Bryan... seems like we're losing all our heroes with no one to replace them. Starting to be a really heel heavy roster.

Eventful show. I'm not sure if I like all the changes, but I can't deny that it was news-worthy.


----------



## looper007

Ace said:


> Man I'm so worked, I want AJ to fuck this guy up so bad.


They got you where they wanted you lol. Bryan as a heel going to be interesting where he goes with this. A Badass angry pissed off Bryan is good for business.


----------



## McNugget

#BadNewsSanta said:


> And now they're going to have Bryan, right after turning heel, get beat by Lesnar.
> 
> Fantastic.


I kind of feel like it won't be clean. AJ will probably interfere because they don't actually care about the integrity of the main event of this show. This was a desperate attempt to keep interest up after they lost Ronda/Becky.


----------



## Clique

So much for Bryan getting punished for not going to Saudi Arabia. 


Anyway, heel Bryan as the WWE Champion!!


----------



## SovereignVA

That legitimately surprised me.....Like what the heck.

I wonder is Bryan cheats his way through the match with Lesnar.


----------



## Trophies

AJ has to be tired of getting kicked in the nuts. :lol

Heel Bryan is sick :mark


----------



## Ace

Showstopper said:


> Wow. What a waste on every level.


 This was to protect AJ, I don't get it.

Does Vince like AJ or hate him?

They fucked up Bryan's win to save AJ from a loss to Brock?


----------



## Blade Runner

I was skeptical about this decision, but it's the best thing that they possibly could've done. Bryan's return run was getting a bit stale.



Not sure how they can follow up on his momentum as a heel when he'll be facing another heel in less than a week, though.


----------



## lungbuster06

#BadNewsSanta said:


> And now they're going to have Bryan, right after turning heel, get beat by Lesnar.
> 
> Fantastic.


AJ will screw him out of it so it’s all good


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

I hope they still do AJ vs Lesnar, after heel Bryan "fakes" a previous injury, but not something that will cause him to vacate the title.

So Bryan won't compete at Survivor Series, but shows up to support his team, with the title around his shoulders of course.

#heelBryan


----------



## doctor doom

I'm assuming this is a one week title reign. Personally I want Bryan back in retirement where he belongs. You can look at my forum posts going back almost 10 years. never liked his trash ass.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Bryan is a great heel and now a 5 time champion. :bryan

Standing up to Vince and not getting buried. :bryan :yes roud


----------



## Joseph92

So Bryan turned heel because AJ said his name during that promo at the start of the show?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

lungbuster06 said:


> AJ will screw him out of it so it’s all good


Nah Brock will destroy Bryan at SVS by himself. Then next week AJ will cut a promo and continue the feud with Bryan that way,


----------



## SAMCRO

#BadNewsSanta said:


> And now they're going to have Bryan, right after turning heel, get beat by Lesnar.
> 
> Fantastic.


Nah i see some screwy finish happening, Bryan getting DQ'ed or Braun interfering, i don't see them having Bryan lose right at the start of his heel run with the title.


----------



## rkolegend123

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I hope they still do AJ vs Lesnar, after heel Bryan "fakes" a previous injury, but not something that will cause him to vacate the title.
> 
> So Bryan won't compete at Survivor Series, but shows up to support his team, with the title around his shoulders of course.
> 
> #heelBryan



That is something I see #heelBryan doing honestly lol


----------



## roblewis87

They should have just given the belt to Samoa Joe a couple of months ago.


----------



## Mox Girl

I've never been a really big Daniel Bryan fan so him turning heel doesn't really bother me, I'd probably cheer for AJ over him regardless.

But man WWE is heel heavy right now.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Ace said:


> This was to protect AJ, I don't get it.
> 
> Does Vince like AJ or hate him?
> 
> They fucked up Bryan's win to save AJ from a loss to Brock?


To me, this is 3 pronged:

1. I don't see why AJ losing to Brock again would kill AJ off or anything. If anyone in WWE has credibility (and real credibility at that), it's Brock. He's a former UFC Champion, HUGE, and there's quite a size difference between he and AJ. They should've just had another very competitive match with Brock winning in the end. Or, they could've even had someone interfere and cost AJ, setting up his next feud, and it wouldn't have been a clean loss for AJ.

2. Or, they could've just had AJ beat Brock (clean or unclean, even), but clearly Vince wasn't for that, either, which might say something.

3. And lastly, having Bryan's first title win since his comeback be as a heel and on SD and not a PPV...is surprising, but it can work if booked right.

Vince just fucked up.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*I love pissed off American Dragon and happy that he is finally WWE Champion again. The man that was never beaten for the belt in 2014. 4 years too long he had gone without a World Title Reign. :yes*_


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Loving the consternation of some upset that a guy who held the title for over a year lost. It was about damn time. :bryanlol


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Heel Bryan will be fun, if they actually use him right. (Slim chances I know)


----------



## rkolegend123

SovereignVA said:


> That legitimately surprised me.....Like what the heck.
> 
> I wonder is Bryan cheats his way through the match with Lesnar.



Maybe some low blows


----------



## roblewis87

This is some real WCW 2000 level booking. 

Is Vince Russo back on creative?


----------



## doctor doom

BAD SHIV RISING said:


> Loving the consternation of some upset that a guy who held the title for over a year lost. It was about damn time. :bryanlol


It's not that AJ dropped the title that's troubling. It's that he dropped it to trash. At least if it was Samoa Joe it would have been acceptable. Bryan isn't even in the same league. I've never seen him as anything more than someone who would have been on Velocity 15 years ago. He does nothing for me.


----------



## shadows123

Plus what a shitty go home show again..why should we care about Survivor Series again when wwe time and again show that they don't really care?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

SAMCRO said:


> Nah i see some screwy finish happening, Bryan getting DQ'ed or Braun interfering, i don't see them having Bryan lose right at the start of his heel run with the title.


I'd like to see it happen that way. Unfortunately, this is WWE and Bryan is going to get destroyed by Lesnar. If he's lucky, he'll get a decent bit of offense in, but it's most likely going to be 5-10 minutes of Lesnar suplexing/F-5ing Bryan, with maybe Bryan doing something cheap to lock in the YES lock/hit the running knee.


----------



## Mango13

BAD SHIV RISING said:


> Loving the consternation of some upset that a guy who held the title for over a year lost. It was about damn time. :bryanlol



I don't have an issue with him losing. What I do have an issue with is how it was done the entire setup of it made no fucking sense and to end a year long reign like that? absolutely fucking retarded


----------



## SAMCRO

Hope Bryan shaves his head now and goes back to his bass ass heel look from 2012.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

I honestly thought they were giving AJ this long reign so they could boot Punk out of the record books. Wonder if all this was just a knee-jerk reaction to Becky's injury, to try and breathe some life into Survivor Series.


----------



## Joseph92

Wasn't AJ only a few days away from breaking Punk's title streak?


----------



## ChonWein

Daniel Bryan is 5foot 8 135 lbs... Vs Brock Lesnar. Let that sink in. Vince s very sadistic. But I like it. Will be fun to see Brock squash Bryan for a full 30 minutes.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Bryan should be able to drag a decent match out of Brock. Unless lazy Brock shows up, which has been the case every match since his return, other than AJ last yr.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

rkolegend123 said:


> That is something I see #heelBryan doing honestly lol


Bryan: Unfortunately I will not be able to compete against Brock Lesnar at Survivor Series because of a reoccurring injury and the doctors have put me on rest.

Crowd: BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!

Bryan: (Exclaims with mouth agape) How dare you people?! I was out of action for years with this injury! An injury I worked my ass off to come back to recover from and come back from. And to cap off my comeback, I win the WWE Championship--the biggest win of my career--

Crowd: BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!

Bryan: And I end up getting dinged up in the process and you people treat me--the face of Smackdown and your world champion this way?!?!....disgusting!


----------



## Alright_Mate

I'm quite glad AJ's boring reign is over.

Doing it in this manner though is bizarre.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

This felt like a panic button episode.

Becky being replaced was necessary, the stupidity of Becky and Charlotte hugging was not though. That’s a problem with the Horsewomen, they never stop acknowledging that they’re best buddies in real life. You don’t see Miz and Ziggler stop to hug each other in the middle of one of their blood feuds.

And what’s with Bryan randomly dethroning AJ on a random show. Very similar to them panicking last minute last year and having AJ dethrone Jinder. Thank god AJs reign of boredom is over but clearly something happened in the past week. Bryan and Miz had a good story going as the co captains who hate each other, now Miz is sole captain getting buried as always and Bryan is heel WWE Champ.

Did Brock say he doesn’t want to face AJ again?


----------



## Ace

If it was going to end like this, they may as well have had Joe win a few fucking months ago.

A complete fucking waste.

Joe was on fire too.


----------



## birthday_massacre

SAMCRO said:


> Nah i see some screwy finish happening, Bryan getting DQ'ed or Braun interfering, i don't see them having Bryan lose right at the start of his heel run with the title.


Or Braun costing Brock the match so Bryan wins and has bragging rights he beat Brock and he can act like he did it on his own.


----------



## Shellyrocks

WTF is this booking? AJ just lost the title to Daniel only days away from Survivor Series where he could of beaten Brock


----------



## Soul_Body

Do the 'NO' chants come back?


----------



## Ace

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> This felt like a panic button episode.
> 
> Becky being replaced was necessary, the stupidity of Becky and Charlotte hugging was not though. That’s a problem with the Horsewomen, they never stop acknowledging that they’re best buddies in real life. You don’t see Miz and Ziggler stop to hug each other in the middle of one of their blood feuds.
> 
> And what’s with Bryan randomly dethroning AJ on a random show. Very similar to them panicking last minute last year and having AJ dethrone Jinder. Thank god AJs reign of boredom is over but clearly something happened in the past week. Bryan and Miz had a good story going as the co captains who hate each other, now Miz is sole captain getting buried as always and Bryan is heel WWE Champ.
> 
> Did Brock say he doesn’t want to face AJ again?


 Reportedly they don't want AJ to lose to Brock again.


----------



## DGenerationMC

I don't know what to believe anymore.


----------



## looper007

SAMCRO said:


> Hope Bryan shaves his head now and goes back to his bass ass heel look from 2012.


Be a perfect time to change up his look, get away from everything that made him beloved. Do what Jericho did and try to reinvent himself as a different character. He need's to bring something different to this heel turn, bring a bit more meanness to this heel turn.


----------



## roblewis87

A big 4 PPV where for the second year in a row the title is changed days before the event to reset the matches. 

Would have been so much easier to make Braun champion and face AJ at Survivor Series. 

Or 

You have Brock vs Samoa Joe with the title heading away from AJ prior to this week. 

That heel turn was Big Show level randomness.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Ace said:


> Reportedly they don't want AJ to lose to Brock again.


Should have just thrown Miz in there then, he’s there favourite guy to have eat losses.

It’s absurd how often WWE book themselves into a corner.


----------



## FROSTY

Ace said:


> Thank god there's zero chance of that happening.


:bryanlol


:yes :yes :yes :yes :yes

That's 5 time! 5 time! 5 time! 5 time! 5 time! WWE Champion BayBay!


----------



## Joseph92

Joe vs Lesnar at SS would of been really good!


----------



## Ace

FROSTED TARASENK O's said:


> :bryanlol
> 
> 
> :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes
> 
> That's 5 time! 5 time! 5 time! 5 time! 5 time! WWE Champion BayBay!


 Congrats, Bryan's taking AJ's ass whipping.

Let's not ignore that his big return win was a dirty win which got absolute crickets, on a random SD in a rushed match :shrug

Becky Lynch getting injured is a bigger deal than this.


----------



## Mox Girl

This is the second title changing hands that involved AJ and a low blow, cos AJ low blowed Dean Ambrose on his way to winning the title in 2016 lol. Weird :lol


----------



## SAMCRO

birthday_massacre said:


> Or Braun costing Brock the match so Bryan wins and has bragging rights he beat Brock and he can act like he did it on his own.


Yes that would be great, i remember his heel run in 2012 when he'd get some cheap count out win and he'd go nuts celebrating like he won the world series. I hope that Bryan is what we get with this heel turn..


----------



## Mordecay

Best part of SD was the IIconics reaction to Charlotte being chosen by Becky as her replacement :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

If it's true they didn't want AJ to lose to Brock; then this is just another example why Brock being Champion again is cancer. Now Brock's reigns are affecting the brand he's not even on.

:trips8


----------



## SAMCRO

Come on Bryan bring your best attire back


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Mordecay said:


> Best part of SD was the IIconics reaction to Charlotte being chosen by Becky as her replacement :lmao


I loved this as well. It's great they're always in character. WWE should give them a weekly show on the network.


----------



## SAMCRO

The Boy Wonder said:


> I loved this as well. It's great they're always in character. WWE should give them a weekly show on the network.


Yeah it was nice to see at least some stay in character in that segment. 

Didn't notice before but Carmella hugging Charlotte is also fucking horrible, not long ago she got some cheap wins over her and bragged for months on end about it, now she suddenly buddies with her? God i hate this company.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

It makes no sense that all the women hug Charlotte, glad the Iconics stayed in character.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Bryan retakes the title in his 238th day since his return. That's almost eight months of staying healthy. Hope that continues.

Who's up for a 372 day reign. :bryanlol


----------



## SAMCRO

Happy Bryan's a heel and he won the title, but do they really think its a good idea for Bryan to take 15 Germans on the back of his head from Lesnar?


----------



## birthday_massacre

Ace said:


> Reportedly they don't want AJ to lose to Brock again.


I call BS, because if that were true, they could have just had DB injure Aj so AJ cant compete then did what they did with Becky and have someone replace AJ without a title change.


----------



## Joseph92

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah it was nice to see at least some stay in character in that segment.
> 
> Didn't notice before but Carmella hugging Charlotte is also fucking horrible, not long ago she got some cheap wins over her and bragged for months on end about it, now she suddenly buddies with her? God i hate this company.


I don't think it is that bad, I mean Carmella is a face now right?


----------



## Rick Sanchez

The upside is that at least Bryan is WWE Champion. :ciampa


----------



## FROSTY

Ace said:


> Congrats, Bryan's taking AJ's ass whipping.
> 
> Let's not ignore that his big return win was a dirty win which got absolute crickets, on a random SD in a rushed match :shrug
> 
> Becky Lynch getting injured is a bigger deal than this.


Oh fucking lol, you are so delusional and clearly pissed your trolling count of days for your boys reign has ended :bryanlol


----------



## Ace

birthday_massacre said:


> I call BS, because if that were true, they could have just had DB injure Aj so AJ cant compete then did what they did with Becky and have someone replace AJ without a title change.


 PWInsider reported this.


----------



## InexorableJourney

So it really could be Miz/Bryan at Mania for the WWE Championship.

I did not see that coming.


----------



## Ace

FROSTED TARASENK O's said:


> Oh fucking lol, you are so delusional and clearly pissed your trolling count of days for your boys reign has ended :bryanlol


 Please, they didn't want AJ to lose to Brock but they're fine with Bryan losing to him :lol

They even had Bryan turn on AJ and win dirty, it tells you who they value more.

I'm going to :lmao if Brock kills him in 2 mins.


----------



## SAMCRO

Joseph92 said:


> I don't think it is that bad, I mean Carmella is a face now right?


Yeah but i hate it just cause someone turns face they suddenly love every other babyface and a person they hated and screwed over just a few months ago without any explanation. It'd be nice for some kind of continuity in a character, just show theres still some resentment there, thats all, not fucking hug them like best pals.


----------



## looper007

Ace said:


> Please, they didn't want AJ to lose to Brock but they're fine with Bryan losing to him :lol
> 
> They even had Bryan turn on AJ and win dirty, it tells you who they value more.
> 
> I'm going to :lmao if Brock kills him in 2 mins.


Ace you are coming across like a teenage fanboy. 

You angry Bryan won. At least he lost to someone who's a wrestling great .


----------



## shadows123

Ace said:


> PWInsider reported this.


So wwe wanted to do an injury angle on the go home show to create a match up with absolutely 0 build and they landed with a real one?? :kliq

Now if that's true, I think they are going to do a squash similar to Braun during the Brock match..and Vince probably didnt want that for AJ..


----------



## Ace

looper007 said:


> Ace you are coming across like a teenage fanboy.
> 
> You angry Bryan won. At least he lost to someone who's a wrestling great .


 I got worked up by his response.

My bad.


----------



## Mifune Jackson

Bryan's the guy who should beat AJ, so I'm happy to see this happen, but it's kind of ill-timed. Would've rather saved this for a bigger event.

I always wanted to see Bryan vs Brock, but with the way they've been booking Brock, I don't expect Bryan to really shine in this match. Hope I'm wrong.

I live near Staples and wasn't thinking about going, but the top three matches all look very good.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON RIGHT NOW? 

I tell you what though, this has been the most eventful week in WWE all year. I don't know what the fuck to make of all this.

Bryan/Brock has always been a dream match for me but AJ/Brock 2 seemed promising storytelling wise. I'm so torn atm.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Ace said:


> PWInsider reported this.


and your point is? I still call BS

I still think DB is winning with help from Braun.


----------



## candice-wrestling

Sincere said:


> I want to see Sasha and Bayley finally say fuck it and turn on Team Raw (because wtf has Raw done for them lately) to side with the 4HW.


I'm hoping they jump the RAW Women's Team at Survivor Series and cost them the match.


----------



## FROSTY

Ace said:


> Please, they didn't want AJ to lose to Brock but they're fine with Bryan losing to him :lol
> 
> They even had Bryan turn on AJ and win dirty, it tells you who they value more.
> 
> I'm going to :lmao if Brock kills him in 2 mins.


Oh yeah you're mad as hell, if that were really the case they would have let Bryan or Joe take the title off him on SD or CJ, not wait till 5 days from the event then change the main event lol. Give it a rest you're wrong. Bryan is a star he will always be from his 2012-2014 run. You don't have to like him, but posting foolishness is silly. You are salty as hell right now.


----------



## HankHill_85

Already made my views on Bryan/AJ known in the other thread.

I liked the Becky segment and her endorsing Charlotte to go up against Ronda. It just felt.....real, you know? That hug where Becky was saying something into Charlotte's ear reminded me of when The Rock talked to a laid-out Austin after their final match at Mania 19. We'll never know what was said, but it had to be heart-felt.

Becky's injury and Bryan's heel turn/title win have really thrown Survivor Series for a loop, but whatever happens, it'll sure be a newsworthy show on Sunday night.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

candice-wrestling said:


> I'm hoping they jump the RAW Women's Team at Survivor Series and cost them the match.


The only way that happen is

On Monday, Steph is pissed at them & say if they lose the Tag Match, Both will be fired


----------



## Switchblade Club

Daniel Bryan as champ? 

Yawn.


----------



## THANOS

BAD SHIV RISING said:


> Loving the consternation of some upset that a guy who held the title for over a year lost. It was about damn time. <img src="http://i.imgur.com/1eUuCsD.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Bryan Lol" class="inlineimg" />


Dude I may become a frequent poster again now. Just saw this on my Instagram feed and decided to watch for the 1st time since early this year.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

THANOS said:


> Dude I may become a frequent poster again now. Just saw this on my Instagram feed and decided to watch for the 1st time since early this year.


Great to see you. I considered @THANOS ; ing you but thought you were gone. Hope Bryan/Brock is good although it is criminal with the lack of build. Would love to see Heyman dump Brock and join aggressive af heel Bryan. :bryan


----------



## Rain

Daniel Bryan is the worst 4 time champ. Worse than ADR and Sheamus.

I dunno how many other 4 timers there are but HBK & Big Show are another two whom are better.


----------



## candice-wrestling

Good for Daniel winning the title but I really wanted Styles to beat Punk's reign and then drop to Miz who could then drop to Daniel at Wrestlemania 35. Honestly I really don't like the idea of Daniel/Brock, knowing Daniel's concussion history and how Brock is it just ?


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Brock was pretty careless last night with the Singh brothers. For Bryan's sake it would be best if Brock didn't let go when he tosses Bryan. I believe he did it that way with Goldberg at WM.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Thanks WWE. I had planned to miss SS w/o Becky but you had to play the Bryan card.





 :bryan


----------



## The Boy Wonder

BAD SHIV RISING said:


> Thanks WWE. I had planned to miss SS w/o Becky but you had to play the Bryan card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :bryan


WWE knows their audience, finally! This is why I love the decision because fans were bummed out about Becky missing SS. Now fans are talking about DB's title win.


----------



## FROSTY

ChonWein said:


> Daniel Bryan is 5foot 8 135 lbs... Vs Brock Lesnar. Let that sink in. Vince s very sadistic. But I like it. Will be fun to see Brock squash Bryan for a full 30 minutes.


Bryan is 2 inches shorter than AJ and the same weight.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062501751327207429
:bryan


----------



## FROSTY

Rain said:


> Daniel Bryan is the worst 4 time champ. Worse than ADR and Sheamus.
> 
> I dunno how many other 4 timers there are but HBK & Big Show are another two whom are better.


5 times and lol yeah sure.

Bryan's the first WWE wrestler since Austin or the Rock to make magic in a WWE ring for a year and a half. Some of these irrational haters/Styles fans are hilarious.


----------



## Asuka842

Having DB win the title, ok I can go with that. I wish that they hadn't have had him tap out clean to AJ only a few weeks ago if this is where they were heading but oh well. Brock vs. DB could be really good IF Brock is motivated.

But a heel turn, WHY? What is Vince's obsession with taking beloved underdog babyfaces and turning them heel at the worst possible moments, it's so stupid. Ugh.


----------



## Ace

Showstopper said:


> If it's true they didn't want AJ to lose to Brock; then this is just another example why Brock being Champion again is cancer. Now Brock's reigns are affecting the brand he's not even on.
> 
> :trips8


 Well, there's another report which says Vince didn't want to do the Raw vs SD because of Roman vs AJ, now he's changing AJ vs Brock a couple days out. Idk what's going on in his mind.

I hope they make Bryan work all he house shows now that he's champion. The champion shouldn't be slacking, unless your names Brock and you can do whatever the fuck you want.


----------



## JustAName

Seeing Charlotte's reaction to that hug from Becky it looked anything but scripted, she looked extremely surprised. Also I always felt the Becky vs Charlotte feud was about Becky being right in her claim that Charlotte took her spot and overshadowed her and the last woman standing match proved that point, that Becky was right as she beat her straight up, fairly sure Charlotte could respect that even though it would be hard for her to admit she was wrong, but fact proved that for her so not something she has to admit to get clarified



Ambrose Girl said:


> This is the second title changing hands that involved AJ and a low blow, cos AJ low blowed Dean Ambrose on his way to winning the title in 2016 lol. Weird :lol


What goes around, comes right back around etc


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## WWEfan4eva

Does anyone know what Becky said to Charlotte while there hugging?


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

What a weird and confusing episode..... Becky hugging Charlotte.... How the Bryan/Styles match ended.... Christ... :lol

Messy episode... and I like messy. Already looking forward to the next episode.



WWEfan4eva said:


> Does anyone know what Becky said to Charlotte while there hugging?


I would love to know as well, I'm extremely curious.


----------



## Brock

No wonder Raw couldn't invade SD with this level of security blocking the main door










:brock4


----------



## Rankles75

Survivor Series looked so much better a week ago...


----------



## ellthom

When Becky and Charlotte hugged it got me all teary eyed


----------



## Jedah

Becky getting pulled for Charlotte is bad, now I wonder what happens with Mania, but kudos on WWE for trying to make up for that by giving us a match a lot of people dreamed about between Bryan and Brock.

And Bryan's heel turn was well executed too.

I actually wasn't watching (I've just lost a lot of interest recently) until I saw it trending that this match was going to happen. Wasn't disappointed.


----------



## bradatar

Brock should take literally no more then a minute. If he does I lose all believability.


----------



## SkipMDMan

bradatar said:


> Brock should take literally no more then a minute. If he does I lose all believability.



Remember how many times they had Mysterio beating Big Show? When Big Show probably takes shits bigger than Mysterio? 

So I don't really expect a squash for Lesbianar but he's certainly not going to lose to Bryan, barring interference.


----------



## Not Lying

LOL can't believe we back to believability argument with Bryan again, are the 2013 anti-smarks coming out of their caves?


----------



## Chelsea

644 posts in the Raw thread, 643 posts in the SmackDown thread. It looks like SmackDown is going to top Raw this week here on WF. I also contributed to this SDL win.


----------



## bradatar

The Definition of Technician said:


> LOL can't believe we back to believability argument with Bryan again, are the 2013 anti-smarks coming out of their caves?


Brocks the most dominant wrestler arguably in history. He squashed Orton/Dean, owns Roman/Braun, and is presented as an unstoppable machine. So, yeah. There should be a believability issue here. Someone compared Big Show above, but thats not a fair comparison. Big Show and Kane have ridiculous booking where they have competitive matches against smaller people sometimes and other times are dominant. Fucking Big Cass gave DB a problem. This shouldn't be any kind of match for Brock. He should be laughing the entire time and tossing him around like a Singh brother.


----------



## THANOS

BAD SHIV RISING said:


> Great to see you. I considered @THANOS ; ing you but thought you were gone. Hope Bryan/Brock is good although it is criminal with the lack of build. Would love to see Heyman dump Brock and join aggressive af heel Bryan. <img src="http://i.imgur.com/HBfPouw.png" border="0" alt="" title="Bryan" class="inlineimg" />





BAD SHIV RISING said:


> Thanks WWE. I had planned to miss SS w/o Becky but you had to play the Bryan card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/HBfPouw.png" border="0" alt="" title="Bryan" class="inlineimg" />


Yeah, I pretty much had left, but this brought me back. The Pacino is 100% me right now :lol.



The Boy Wonder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062501751327207429
> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/HBfPouw.png" border="0" alt="" title="Bryan" class="inlineimg" />





bradatar said:


> Brock should take literally no more then a minute. If he does I lose all believability.


Bryan is the same weight as AJ and is just as believable (arguably more because of his strike/submission based style). AJ had a lengthy match with Brock, as did Punk, and both were great. Why should Bryan be squashed in 1 min? Also, if you've seen Bryan/Morishima, you'd know some of Bryan's greatest matches are against giant beasts with suplex/strike heavy styles.


----------



## bradatar

THANOS said:


> Bryan is the same weight as AJ and is just as believable (arguably more because of his strike/submission based style). AJ had a lengthy match with Brock, as did Punk, and both were great. Why should Bryan be squashed in 1 min? Also, if you've seen Bryan/Morishima, you'd know some of Bryan's greatest matches are against giant beasts with suplex/strike heavy styles.


AJ never struggled against Big Cass. He's been presented as far more dangerous and able to hang with the big boys. AJ Brock was great, I don't think Bryan can have that match. Hopefully I'm proven wrong, but I don't see it. A fluke finish win would make me absolutely despise Bryan though so he can become top heel pretty quick. Heel v heel is a bit odd though.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Emmanuelle said:


> 644 posts in the Raw thread, 643 posts in the SmackDown thread. It looks like SmackDown is going to top Raw this week here on WF. I also contributed to this SDL win.




Factor in that the RAW thread was open for four days before the show compared to Smackdown's one day and the extra hour, then there is no contest about which show held more WF interest.


----------



## looper007

THANOS said:


> Bryan is the same weight as AJ and is just as believable (arguably more because of his strike/submission based style). AJ had a lengthy match with Brock, as did Punk, and both were great. Why should Bryan be squashed in 1 min? Also, if you've seen Bryan/Morishima, you'd know some of Bryan's greatest matches are against giant beasts with suplex/strike heavy styles.


Only the Bryan haters bring it out at all times, it's tiring and just silly when Brock could kill anyone on the main roster if it was a real fight so why should Braun, Taker or Reigns have fought him if he could just destroy them. Brock could have gone out and squashed AJ last year, but he asked for a proper match cause he respects AJ. I'm sure it be the same with Bryan. Bryan/Morishima matches were some of the greatest big man vs small man matches ever seen.

Sad to see what's happening to Morishima lately isn't it.



bradatar said:


> AJ never struggled against Big Cass. He's been presented as far more dangerous and able to hang with the big boys. AJ Brock was great, I don't think Bryan can have that match. Hopefully I'm proven wrong, but I don't see it. A fluke finish win would make me absolutely despise Bryan though so he can become top heel pretty quick. Heel v heel is a bit odd though.


good then you hate him already so just to rub it in more would be even better


----------



## bradatar

looper007 said:


> Only the Bryan haters bring it out at all times, it's tiring and just silly when Brock could kill anyone on the main roster if it was a real fight so why should Braun, Taker or Reigns have fought him if he could just destroy them. Brock could have gone out and squashed AJ last year, but he asked for a proper match cause he respects AJ. I'm sure it be the same with Bryan. Bryan/Morishima matches were some of the greatest big man vs small man matches ever seen.
> 
> 
> 
> Sad to see what's happening to Morishima lately isn't it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good then you hate him already so just to rub it in more would be even better




I don’t hate him. I’m just not a fan. Big difference between hate and just “don’t care”. Will laugh if this title reign lasts a week though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan Jericho

People saying Brock should crush Bryan? Bryan is better than AJ Styles and AJ had a competitive match with Brock. Bryan is far more of a submission guy than AJ as well, so I could see this going at least 15 mins, IF lazy Brock doesnt show up.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

The AJ fans should be thanking Bryan for helping him to main event Smackdown for once.:yes

THANK YOU BRYAN! THANK YOU BRYAN! :bryanlol


----------



## Ace

BAD SHIV RISING said:


> The AJ fans should be thanking Bryan for helping him to main event Smackdown for once.:yes
> 
> THANK YOU BRYAN! THANK YOU BRYAN! :bryanlol


 Daniel Bryan fans should thank AJ for making him relevant and saving his bust of a return :quite


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Ace said:


> Daniel Bryan fans should thank AJ for making him relevant and saving his bust of a return :quite


You got that backwards. AJ and his reign of error was finally made relevant by Bryan. Now mid card AJ can fully commit to his stale face character that has enervated the masses. :bryanlol


----------



## grecefar

that maint event was great, thank you bryan for ending AJ reign.


----------



## Ace

BAD SHIV RISING said:


> You got that backwards. AJ and his reign of error was finally made relevant by Bryan. Now mid card AJ can fully commit to his stale face character that has enervated the masses. :bryanlol


 AJ isn't the one selling less merch than a glorified Raw jobber right off return when he should be hot, or the one who was getting pity cheers because of nostalgia (I've actually seen some admit to this online) :shrug


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Smackdown: The House that AJ Styles Wrecked. :trips8 :bryanlol


----------



## Ace

BAD SHIV RISING said:


> Smackdown: The House that AJ Styles Wrecked. :trips8 :bryanlol


 Yeah, that's why the ratings went down the toilet the moment they stopped presenting AJ as the top star, and phased in a guy who's not even a top 5 merch seller in the company. Hell, judging by WWE shop he's probably closer to 10 than he is 5.

Finn Balor and Alexa Bliss sold more merch than him in his return year.

Talk about all time bust returns, he knew he was dying less than 6 months in and begged to be turned :bryanlol


----------



## Not Lying

Ace said:


> Daniel Bryan fans should thank AJ for making him relevant and saving his bust of a return :quite





BAD SHIV RISING said:


> You got that backwards. AJ and his reign of error was finally made relevant by Bryan. Now mid card AJ can fully commit to his stale face character that has enervated the masses. :bryanlol


guys common.. they both helped each-other..AJ was having a stale reign and now he's gona have THE top program..while Bryan was having a mediocre return that has now been made MUST SEE.


----------



## MC

Ace said:


> Daniel Bryan fans should thank AJ for making him relevant and saving his bust of a return :quite


You can't even hide the bitterness of Bryan ending the title reign. I bet you're one of those people who is wishing Bryan to break is neck, aren't you? :bryanlol

Seriously, Bryan's return has been much better than AJ's mediocre title reign so I wouldn't say AJ made anyone relevant :lol. No offence to AJ Styles or anything but AJ simply wasn't cutting it and Bryan's heel turn got more buzz for the title than anything AJ did for the belt.


----------



## Ace

MC said:


> Ace said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daniel Bryan fans should thank AJ for making him relevant and saving his bust of a return <img src="http://i.imgur.com/PDqiVMm.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Quite" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> 
> 
> You can't even hide the bitterness of Bryan ending the title reign. I bet you're one of those people who is wishing Bryan to break is neck, aren't you? <img src="http://i.imgur.com/1eUuCsD.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Bryan Lol" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> Seriously, Bryan's return has been much better than AJ's mediocre title reign so I wouldn't say AJ made anyone relevant <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />. No offence to AJ Styles or anything but AJ simply wasn't cutting it and Bryan's heel turn got more buzz for the title than anything AJ did for the belt.
Click to expand...

 Look at who started this. Someone made a snide comment, I returned in kind. If you look back through the comments it's the same. I don't fire back unless someone talks shit first.

I'm not the type to wish injury on anyone, but nice of you to assume that because I called Bryan out for being a massive flop on return.

I've actually seen people who said they were cheering him out of pity. It had gotten to the point where it felt like his chant was more over than him. I can only imagine how dead his reactions would have been without an easy crowd engaging chant like it. That's not being bitter that's hitting people with reality. 

Some Bryan marks say AJ was a shit champion, that's fair i was saying the same for months, but don't talk shit when you can't take it either. Just reminding them in kind of how nothing Bryan was until he won yesterday.

And so much for buzz <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/roflmao.gif" border="0" alt="" title="ROFLMAO" class="inlineimg" /> dude is getting fuck all, the title change is nothing on Becky who is the talk of business. His big win has been dwarfed by Becky Lynch getting ruled out for SS.

I can't believe you really brought up buzz, check over every wrestling space. It's Becky that is the hot thing, not Bryan. I just can't <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/roflmao.gif" border="0" alt="" title="ROFLMAO" class="inlineimg" />

If my boy had his big moment and it was grossly being overshadowed by someone getting injured and missing a couple of weeks, the last thing I would be talking about is buzz.


Buzz <img src="http://i.imgur.com/1eUuCsD.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Bryan Lol" class="inlineimg" />

This dude really talking about BUZZ <img src="http://i.imgur.com/m2XjBg7.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Heston" class="inlineimg" />


----------



## MC

Ace said:


> Look at who started this. Someone made a snide comment, I returned in kind. If you look back through the comments it's the same. I don't fire back unless someone talks shit first.
> 
> Shameful.


One, Shiv is rarely serious, you are :lol. Two, you clearly are bitter and are clearly upset at AJ losing and are acting out aka throwing your toys out of the pram and hating on Bryan for it. No need to hide it, I saw your live reaction last night and I know you are seething at it. Hell, you even called Bryan a geek which proves my point. But nah, let's pretend otherwise. 




> I'm not the type to wish injury on anyone, but nice of you to assume that because I called Bryan out for being a massive flop on return.


The injury comment was a joke btw, I should've made that more clear.



> I've actually seen people who said they were cheering him out of pity


Hmmm, sure. Of course you have . Present the people saying it why don't you? And if you're going to quote other bitter AJ fans (or trolls), don't bother - they aren't the most credible at this moment in time. :lol



> It had gotten to the point where it felt like his chant was more over than him. I can only imagine how dead his reactions would have been without an easy crowd engaging chant like it. That's not being bitter that's hitting people with reality.


You're reaching. "The chant is what's over" :lol Such an old, outdated and wrong statement that is outright ridiculous at this point. 



> Some Bryan marks say AJ was a shit champion, that's fair i was saying the same for months, but don't talk shit when you can't take it either. Just reminding them in kind of how nothing Bryan was until he won yesterday.


Like I said, Bryan's return outshined anything AJ did in his title reign. Bryan being nothing was a damn sight better than anything AJ did. 



> And much for buzz <img src="https://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/roflmao.gif" border="0" alt="" title="ROFLMAO" class="inlineimg" /> dude is getting fuck all, the title change is nothing on Becky who is the talk of business. His big win has been dwarfed by Becky Lynch getting ruled out for SS.
> so
> I can't believe you reallh brought up buzz, check over every wrestling space. It's Becky that is the hot thing, not Bryan. I just can't <img src="https://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/roflmao.gif" border="0" alt="" title="ROFLMAO" class="inlineimg" />


I'm actually seeing a mix of both but I'm not blinded by bitterness so I have no problem saying people are more invested in the Becky injury (Not that I was arguing that anyway but nice try at a deflection) :shrug. And again, Bryan's win has gotten more buzz than anything Styles got as champion. Including the announcement of Bryan vs Brock.


----------



## Ace

MC said:


> One, Shiv is rarely serious, you are <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />. Two, you clearly are bitter and are clearly upset at AJ losing and are acting out aka throwing your toys out of the pram and hating on Bryan for it. No need to hide it, I saw your live reaction last night and I know you are seething at it. Hell, you even called Bryan a geek which proves my point. But nah, let's pretend otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The injury comment was a joke btw, I should've made that more clear.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, sure. Of course you have <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/rolleyes.gif" border="0" alt="" title="rolleyes" class="inlineimg" />. Present the people saying it why don't you? And if you're going to quote other bitter AJ fans (or trolls), don't bother - they aren't the most credible at this moment in time. <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> 
> 
> You're reaching. "The chant is what's over" <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" /> Such an old, outdated and wrong statement that is outright ridiculous at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, Bryan's return outshined anything AJ did in his title reign. Bryan being nothing was a damn sight better than anything AJ did.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm actually seeing a mix of both but I'm not blinded by bitterness so I have no problem saying people are more invested in the Becky injury (Not that I was arguing that anyway but nice try at a deflection) <img src="https://i.imgur.com/VqmkupW.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Shrug" class="inlineimg" />. And again, Bryan's win has gotten more buzz than anything Styles got as champion. Including the announcement of Bryan vs Brock.


 I knew you wouldn't believe me and am looking for that pity comment. I have no reason to lie about it, if I thought I felt it was the case I would have said he was getting cheered because of pity and nostalgia, I had the feeling it was nostalgia and the chant getting even non fans involved, but I was surprised to see the comment yesterday which confirmed it and used a word as strong as pity - I didn't think it was that bad.

Bryan did nothing and he didn't outshine no one, he wasn't producing MOTNs or MOTYCs, a nobody who was getting outsold by a jobber from Raw and judging from WWE shop and most WWE crowds, he is nowhere near being a top merch seller. He was featured more than AJ on SD the period at which the show started to bleed viewers too <img src="https://i.imgur.com/VqmkupW.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Shrug" class="inlineimg" />

I put that more on booking than Bryan himself, but when you take blows at AJ, it's fair to remind people of what happened once Bryan became the focal point of the brand and was getting featured more than the WWE Champion.


----------

